# PC Zusammenstellung für Games, Video Schnitt und Grafikbearbeitung



## ronde (1. Juni 2011)

*PC Zusammenstellung für Games, Video Schnitt und Grafikbearbeitung*

Hallo Forum,
in den kommenden Tagen möchte ich mir gerne einen neuen Rechner kaufen, bräuchte aber noch eure fachmännische Beratung.
Mein altes System mit einem Core 2 Duo, einem Asus P5K, einer Radeon 4850 und 4 GB Corsair Ram läuft immernoch gut, ist aber für einige Anwendung einfach zu langsam. So möchte ich gerne Videos in Full HD schneiden, sowie verschiedene Grafik- und Audiosoftware (Cubase, Reason) benutzen. Auch kleinere Sequenzen möchte ich ab und zu in After Effects rendern.
Daneben spiele ich auch gerne das ein oder andere Game wie BF BC 2, Rift oder CS (wobei das wohl kein Problem mehr für die heutige Hardware ist, im Gegensatz zu meinem alten P3 mit ner GeForce 2 MX ).
Vom Budegt dachte ich an die 800 Euro und habe schon nach etwas Recherche ein paar Komponenten herausgesucht.

Intel Core i5-2500K, 4x 3.30GHz, boxed ~170€
ASUS P8P67 Rev 3.0, P67 (B3) (dual PC3-10667U DDR3) (90-MIBE4A-G0EAY0DZ) ~ 117
Corsair Vengeance schwarz DIMM Kit  8GB PC3-12800U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1600) (CMZ8GX3M2A1600C9) ~70€
Western Digital Caviar Black 1000GB, SATA 6Gb/s (WD1002FAEX) ~ 65

Was meint ihr zu diesen Komponenten?

Bei der Graka bin ich mir noch unsicher. Was würdet ihr empfehlen? Wollte umdie 200 € ausgeben. Radeon 6950 oder Nvidia? Sollte halt eine gute Allround Karte sein, mit der ich die oben beschriebenen Tätigkeiten durchführen kann. Zur Auflösung: derzeit noch 1680x1050 möchte mir aber in naher Zukunft auch noch nen größeren TFT holen, dachte so an 24".

Desweiteren wäre die Frage nach dem Netzteil - welches bietet ein gutes Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis und ist leise? Mein jetztiges ist leider etwas lauter, daher wäre mir eine geringe Geräuschentwicklung wichtig.

Beim Gehäuse hätte ich gerne ein praktisches, nicht all zu teures Midi Gehäuse. Blinkende Lichter und Sichtfenster brauche ich nicht .

Vielen Dank schoneinmal für eure Hilfe. 
Viele Grüße,
ronde


----------



## Lordac (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: PC Zusammenstellung für Games, Video Schnitt und Grafikbearbeitung*

Hallo und willkommen im Forum!

Bei der CPU würde sich evtl. der i7-2600 bzw. i7-2600k anbieten (letzterer wenn du übertakten möchtest), solltest du nicht übertakten wollen reicht ein Mainboard mit dem H67-Chipsatz wie z.B. das ASUS P8H67 Rev 3.0, wenn du übertakten möchtest passt das ausgesuchte Board, du solltest nur einen extra CPU-Kühler wie z.B. den Scythe Mugen 2 dazu nehmen.

Der Arbeitsspeicher ist an sich in Ordnung, allerdings kann es durch die hohen Heatspreader zu Problemen mit großen Turm-Kühlern kommen, deshalb würde ich Standard-RAM von z.B. A-Data, Corsair oder TeamGroup Elite nehmen.

Der neue Monitor wird vermutlich eine Auflösung von 1920x1080/1200 haben, da würde ich die ASUS ENGTX560 Ti DCII TOP, Gainward GTX 560 Ti Phantom, Gigabyte GTX 560 Ti OC oder XFX HD 6950 nehmen, falls du mehr Leistung haben möchtest die ASUS ENGTX570 DCII, Gainward GTX 570 Phantom oder ASUS EAH6970 DCII.

Bei der Netzteilwahl kommt es auch darauf an ob du übertakten möchtest oder nicht, wenn nicht reicht das Cougar A 450W, wenn doch dann würde ich das Antec High Current Gamer HCG-520 nehmen. Weitere Empfehlungen (u.a. mit Kabelmanagement) findest du in meiner Kaufberatung.

Die Festplatte ist nicht nötig, eine Samsung Spinpoint F3 1000 GB reicht völlig aus, evtl. würde es Sinn machen über eine SSD mit 64 oder 128 GB nachzudenken, die kann dann auch die volle Anbindung von 6 Gb/s nutzen!

Beim Gehäuse kannst du dir mal das Antec Three Hundred anschauen, zu dem würde ich noch einen Scythe Slip Stream als Frontlüfter dazu nehmen. In meiner Kaufberatung findest du noch ein paar andere Vorschläge, du kannst aber auch bei Caseking schauen was dir gefällt.

Gruß

Lordac


----------



## Supeq (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: PC Zusammenstellung für Games, Video Schnitt und Grafikbearbeitung*

Die Zusammenstellung ist in Ordnung, allerdings macht eine SSD grade für HD-Videoschnitt Sinn. Empfehlenswert sind:

Crucial RealSSD C300 128GB 2.5 SATA III interne SSD-Festplatte: SSD-Speicher Preisvergleich - Preise bei idealo.de
Crucial m4 128GB SSD 2.5 SATA III interne SSD-Festplatte: SSD-Speicher Preisvergleich - Preise bei idealo.de

Wenn die Wahl aus Kostengründen zwischen SSD und i7-2600 fällt, dann nimm auf jeden Fall die SSD, denn der Sprung von 2500 auf 2600 ist, besonders beim Rendern vernachlässigbar (Bei AAE sogar komplett ^^)


----------



## ronde (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: PC Zusammenstellung für Games, Video Schnitt und Grafikbearbeitung*

Hallo,
danke für Eure Antworten.
Zum Prozessor: Ich hab auch gerade nochmal nachgedacht und vorallem möchte ich für das neue System viel Rechenleistung. Dann lieber der i7 2600 und an anderer Stelle etwas sparen. So wäre mit der Sasmung HDD und dem TeamGroup Ram schon fast der Aufpreis zum i5 drin. Übertakten habe ich eigentlich nicht vor, mit dem Prozessor sollte doch eigentlich genug Power zur Verfügung stehen?
Ich hab wie gesagt nur einen begrenzten finanziellen Rahmen und 300€ kann ich für die Graka einfach nicht ausgeben. Welche würdet ihr bevorzugen die 560 Ti oder die 6950 ? Wie groß sind da die Unterschieden? Die Gigabyte wäre mit 187 € am billigsten - die XFX Radeon 6950 hätte dagegen sogar 2 GB Ram aber ist auch 30 € teurer?
SDD habe ich mir auch überlegt, aber das wäre wohl auch kein Problem zum Nachrüsten (wenn wieder etwas Geld übrig wäre ). Wenn dann wäre die 64GB SDD drin, aber lohnt sich die Größe überhaupt?
//Edit: Hab gerade den Nachtrag von Supeq gesehen - wäre eine SDD Festplatte wirklich von der Leistung besser, als der schnellere i7 2600? 


Danke für die Hilfe und viele Grüße
Ronde


----------



## facehugger (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: PC Zusammenstellung für Games, Video Schnitt und Grafikbearbeitung*

Wenn, würde ich zur schon vorgeschlagenen Asus 6950 DCII greifen. Die 30€ mehr retten dich nun auch wieder nicht. Der Kühler ist top, wenn auch 3 Slots breit Für das OS und die wichtigsten Programme reicht die empfohlene Crucial M4 mit 64GB aus. Mit dem i5-2500k solltest du auch beim rendern sehr gut unterwegs sein, obwohl die i7 mit ihren zusätzlichen virtuellen Kernen da etwas schneller zu Werke gehn. Deine Entscheidung... wie immer

Gruß


----------



## <BaSh> (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: PC Zusammenstellung für Games, Video Schnitt und Grafikbearbeitung*

Also fürs Rendern ist der I7 um einiges besser ( 8[4 echte + 4 virtuelle] anstelle von 4 Kernen).
Eine SSD lässt das Betriebssystem schneller booten, öffnet Programme schneller und schneller liest/ schreibt schneller als eine normale Festplatte.
Ein Leistungsschub wirst du nicht haben. Außer vielleicht beim Speichern der Daten auf die SSD.
Für 30€ mehr würde ich die mit 2GB ausgestattete XFX nehmen.


----------



## Supeq (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: PC Zusammenstellung für Games, Video Schnitt und Grafikbearbeitung*



			
				;3047654 schrieb:
			
		

> Also fürs Rendern ist der I7 um einiges besser ( 8[4 echte + 4 virtuelle] anstelle von 4 Kernen).


"Um einiges" ist mehr als übertrieben. Grade bei Adobe After Effects ist der Unterschied minimalst ! Wir reden hier über Unterschiede von unter 1%... praktische Benchmarks belegen das.

Zocken, kein Frage, da ist der i7 eindeutig schneller.


----------



## ronde (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: PC Zusammenstellung für Games, Video Schnitt und Grafikbearbeitung*

Hallo Leute,
danke für die zahlreichen Antworten, ich bin schon etwas schlauer.
Also nachdem ich nun mal die "optimal" Konfiguration zusammengestellt habe, musste ich feststellen (wie befürchtet), dass ich gute 100-150 € über meinem eigentlichen Limit bin.
Hier die Aufstellung:

Intel Core i7-2600, 4x 3.40GHz, boxed (BX80623I72600) 232€
ASUS P8P67 Rev 3.0, P67 (B3) (dual PC3-10667U DDR3) (90-MIBE4A-G0EAY0DZ) 117€
TeamGroup Elite DIMM Kit  8GB PC3-10667U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1333) (TED38192M1333HC9DC) 45€
Samsung Spinpoint F3 1000GB, SATA II (HD103SJ) 41€
Crucial m4 SSD  64GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (CT064M4SSD2) 69€
ASUS EAH6970 DCII/2DI4S/2GD5, Radeon HD 6970, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, 4x DisplayPort (90-C1CQ70-S0UAY0BZ) €300
Antec Three Hundred schwarz (0761345-08300-3) 48€
Cougar A450  450W ATX 2.3 52€

= ~ 931

Die Frage wäre nun, wo man sparen könnte. Der Prozessor wäre wohl fix - gerade für Video-Schnitt und zukünftige Games. Gleiches gilt für Mainboard, Ram und Festplatte.
Wie sieht es nun mit der SDD und der Grafikkarte aus? Möglich wäre die SDD drin zu lassen und dafür die XFX 6950 zu nehmen. Ist der Unterschied zwischen der Asus 9670 und der XFX 9650 sehr groß? Wie gesagt, ich hab garnicht dir Zeit viel zu Zocken - möchte aber schon gerne mal den ein oder anderen Shooter zocken. Die aller höchsten Details brauch ich da aber auch nicht es sollte halt flüssig laufen. Falls es jedoch einen signifikanten Unterschied zwischen der 9670 und der 9650 gibt, müsste ich halt noch mal schauen, ob sich das doch finanzierern lässt.
Was meint ihr dazu und zum System generell?

Danke und Gruß


----------



## facehugger (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: PC Zusammenstellung für Games, Video Schnitt und Grafikbearbeitung*

Wenn du nicht übertakten willst, reicht auch ein günstiges H61-Mobo:

ASUS P8H61-M EVO Rev 3.0, H61 (B3) (dual PC3-10667U DDR3) (90-MIBF60-G0EAY00Z) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

oder:

http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a623010.html

Und bei der Graka, nimm diese:

ASUS EAH6950 DCII/2DI4S/2GD5, Radeon HD 6950, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, 4x DisplayPort (90-C1CQ80-S0UAY0BZ) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

oder jene:

http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a605984.html

Für Full-HD meist ausreichend... und für gerade einmal 10-12% Mehrleistung im Gegensatz zur 6970 würde ich keine 70-80€ mehr ausgeben wollen.

Gruß


----------



## ronde (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: PC Zusammenstellung für Games, Video Schnitt und Grafikbearbeitung*

Hallo,
kurze generelle Frage zum Übertakten, weil das von einigen von euch angesprochen wurde. Vorerst habe ich nicht vor zu übertakten - ich weiß nur von früher, dass da auch mal was kaputt gehen kann und man dann keine Garantie hat. Daher bin ich da vorsichtig. Macht es heutzutage Sinn sich damit zu beschäftigen oder evtl. für später die Komponenten so zu kaufen, dass man übertakten könnte?
Und noch ne Frage, ich benutze einige Adobe Produkte iwie Premiere oder After Effects - ist dafür eine Nvidia 560 ti oder die 9650 besser? Hab gehört Nvidia soll eine Technolgie haben, welche Adobe unterstützt?

Gruß ronde


----------



## facehugger (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: PC Zusammenstellung für Games, Video Schnitt und Grafikbearbeitung*

Zum übertakten, wenn der i7-2600@stock mal zu langsam sein sollte, reißt das übertaktete K-Modell auch keine Bäume mehr aus. Dann ist auch schon wieder eine neue, schnellere CPU-Generation am Start. Du meinst Cuda? Ja das kann nur eine Nvidia-Graka. Ob sie für das genannte deswegen besser geeignet ist, keine Ahnung. Da müssen dich andere beraten. Und es heißt 6950, nicht 9650. Die kommt dann erst 2014

Gruß


----------



## ronde (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: PC Zusammenstellung für Games, Video Schnitt und Grafikbearbeitung*

Verstehe - und ja ich meinte 6950 natürlich . Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit Nvidia, Cuda und Adobe?

Der Aufpreis für das Board und den Prozessor sind lediglich 27 € und damit hätte ich die Möglichkeit dann noch zu übertakten. Das überlege ich mir mal noch.
Vom Board ist das ASUS P8P67 Rev 3.0, P67 (B3) (dual PC3-10667U DDR3) (90-MIBE4A-G0EAY0DZ) gut? Dieses wird zumindest von PCGH empfohlen.
Wegen dem Netzteil - reichen da wirklich 450 W? Ich hatte mal ein be quiet, das war recht gut. Die Preise sind jedoch im Vergleich zum Antec High Current Gamer oder den Cougar schon höher - lohnt sich der Aufpreis?

Danke und Gruß


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: PC Zusammenstellung für Games, Video Schnitt und Grafikbearbeitung*



Supeq schrieb:


> Zocken, kein Frage, da ist der i7 eindeutig schneller.


 
Auch das ist Unsinn, der Vorteil von SMT in Games ist minimal.


----------



## Softy (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: PC Zusammenstellung für Games, Video Schnitt und Grafikbearbeitung*

Ein 450W Netzteil reicht da gut aus. Wenn Du Die CPU und GPU bis ans Limit übertaktest, wäre ein Antec HCG 520 doch die bessere Wahl.

Vom Board gibt es mittlerweile die aktuelle Rev. 3.1: ASUS P8P67 Rev 3.1, P67 (B3) (dual PC3-10667U DDR3) (90-MIBE4A-G0EAY0DZ) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## facehugger (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: PC Zusammenstellung für Games, Video Schnitt und Grafikbearbeitung*



ronde schrieb:


> Verstehe - und ja ich meinte 6950 natürlich
> Der Aufpreis für das Board und den Prozessor sind lediglich 27 € und damit hätte ich die Möglichkeit dann noch zu übertakten. Das überlege ich mir mal noch.
> Vom Board ist das ASUS P8P67 Rev 3.0, P67 (B3) (dual PC3-10667U DDR3) (90-MIBE4A-G0EAY0DZ) gut? Dieses wird zumindest von PCGH empfohlen.
> Wegen dem Netzteil - reichen da wirklich 450 W? Ich hatte mal ein be quiet, das war recht gut. Die Preise sind jedoch im Vergleich zum Antec High Current Gamer oder den Cougar schon höher - lohnt sich der Aufpreis?
> ...


 Das Asus ist sehr gut, das kannst du nehmen Die Option zu übertakten würde ich mir auf jeden Fall offenhalten... Für ein Sys mit aktuellem Quad und einer GTX580 reicht ein effizientes Marken-NT mit 450-500W allemal. Eine recht günstige Alternative zum Antec und zudem mit KM (Kabelmanagement) wäre dieses:

http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a602347.html

Gruß


----------



## ronde (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: PC Zusammenstellung für Games, Video Schnitt und Grafikbearbeitung*

Okay, super.
Ich hab jetzt mal das Antec High Current Gamer  HCG-520,  520W ATX 2.3 (0-761345-06204-6/0-761345-06205-3/0-761345-23850-2) genauer im Visier - was könnt ihr dazu sagen? Wie laut ist das? Lieber paar Euro mehr für nen be quiet ausgeben? Falls ich übertakten möchte, hätte ich dann ja mit dem HCG schon ein gutes Netzteil.


----------



## Softy (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: PC Zusammenstellung für Games, Video Schnitt und Grafikbearbeitung*

Ein be Quiet! Straight Power E8 500W ist unter Last schon leiser als das Antec, aber raushören wirst Du das Antec aus dem geschlossenen Case wohl auch nicht.


----------



## ronde (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: PC Zusammenstellung für Games, Video Schnitt und Grafikbearbeitung*

Gut, dann sollte das Antec auch ausreichen.
Dann fehlt nur noch nen DVD Laufwerk/Brenner und nen Cardreader . Gibts da Tipps? Möglichst billig, denn mein Finanzrahmen ist sowieso schon 50€ drüber, aber nen Laufwerk brauch ich wohl .


----------



## Softy (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: PC Zusammenstellung für Games, Video Schnitt und Grafikbearbeitung*

Ultron UCR 75 75in1 3.5" Card Reader/Writer schwarz, intern FTW 

Und ein LG Electronics GH22NS50 schwarz, SATA


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: PC Zusammenstellung für Games, Video Schnitt und Grafikbearbeitung*



ronde schrieb:


> Möglichst billig, denn mein Finanzrahmen ist sowieso schon 50€ drüber, aber nen Laufwerk brauch ich wohl .


 
Wo ist denn das Problem?
Vielleicht kann man ja noch was sparen, poste mal die Zusammenstellung.


----------



## ronde (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: PC Zusammenstellung für Games, Video Schnitt und Grafikbearbeitung*

Okay - hier mal meine aktuelle Zusammenstellung:

Intel Core i7-2600K, 4x 3.40GHz, boxed (BX80623I72600K) 248 €
ASUS P8P67 Rev 3.1, P67 (B3) (dual PC3-10667U DDR3) (90-MIBE4A-G0EAY0DZ) 124 €
TeamGroup Elite DIMM Kit  8GB PC3-10667U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1333) (TED38192M1333HC9DC) 52 €
Samsung Spinpoint F3 1000GB, SATA II (HD103SJ) 41€
Crucial m4 SSD  64GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (CT064M4SSD2) 69€
Gigabyte GeForce GTX 560 Ti OC, 1GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, Mini-HDMI (GV-N560OC-1GI) 188€
Antec Three Hundred schwarz (0761345-08300-3) 48€
Antec High Current Gamer  HCG-520,  520W ATX 2.3 (0-761345-06204-6/0-761345-06205-3/0-761345-23850-2) 58€
Kingston SSD DriveCarrier 2.5" auf 3.5" (SNA-DC/35) 15€ (brauch ich den überhaupt?)
Ultron UCR 75 75in1 3.5" Card Reader/Writer schwarz, intern (42565) 7€
LG Electronics GH22NS50 schwarz, SATA, bulk 15€

= ~ 865 €

Wie gesagt bräuchte ich den PC für verschiedenste Anwendungen, von Full HD Videos schneiden, rendern in After Effects, Audio Bearbeitung und ab und zu für Spiele wie BF BC 2 - also viel Power .
Mein ursprüngliches Budget war 800€, habe aber noch eine Reserve eingeplant, welche eigentlich mit dem Preis ziemlich erschöpft ist.
Habt ihr noch Ideen, was zur der Konfiguration garnicht passt oder andere Vorschläge? Bei der Graka hab ich mich für die billigste Variante entschieden, und würde dann evtl. in 1-2 Jahre Nachrüsten falls nötig. Grafikkarten kommen ja andauerend neue raus und der Preis fällt auch ständig.
Also was meint ihr?

Danke und Gruß


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: PC Zusammenstellung für Games, Video Schnitt und Grafikbearbeitung*

Sparen kannst du beim Brett, das Asrock P67 Pro3 reicht auch, kostet keine 100€.
ASRock P67 Pro3, P67 (B3) (dual PC3-10667U DDR3) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Ansonsten ist es OK.


----------



## Softy (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: PC Zusammenstellung für Games, Video Schnitt und Grafikbearbeitung*

Den SSD Einbaurahmen brauchst Du nicht, im Antec 300 gibt es eine Befestigungsmöglichkeit für eine 2,5" SSD.

Board hat quanti ja schon gesagt, sonst sieht's gut aus


----------



## ronde (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: PC Zusammenstellung für Games, Video Schnitt und Grafikbearbeitung*

Hallo Leute,
okay - danke für den Rat.
Gibt es denn einen qualitativen Unterschied zwischen dem Asus P8P67 und dem ASRock P67? Also große Unterschiede, dass sich die 30€ mehr für das Asus lohnen?


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: PC Zusammenstellung für Games, Video Schnitt und Grafikbearbeitung*

Nö, du musst nach Ausstattung und Lieferumfang schauen. Was bietet das Brett, was brauchst du.
Bei Asrock hast du in der Regel nicht den super Hochglanzkarton, aber sonst sollte alles dabei sein, also genug Kabel, usw.


----------



## Softy (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: PC Zusammenstellung für Games, Video Schnitt und Grafikbearbeitung*

Gehäuse könntest Du auch ein Sharkoon T9 Value  nehmen, u.a. mit Front-USB3.


----------



## Hydroxid (1. Juni 2011)

Ich kann dir aber das asus empfehlen.
Hat ein benutzerfreundliches BIOS namens uefi das mit Maus gesteuert wird und zudem graphisch ist.


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: PC Zusammenstellung für Games, Video Schnitt und Grafikbearbeitung*



radeon5670 schrieb:


> Hat ein benutzerfreundliches BIOS namens uefi das mit Maus gesteuert wird und zudem graphisch ist.


 
Asrock hat exakt das gleiche UEFI Bios und das ist absolut kein Kaufgrund. Im Bios ist man nur kurz drin, stellt was ein und fertig, das sieht man letztendlich nie wieder.


----------



## Softy (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: PC Zusammenstellung für Games, Video Schnitt und Grafikbearbeitung*



radeon5670 schrieb:


> Ich kann dir aber das asus empfehlen.
> Hat ein benutzerfreundliches BIOS namens uefi das mit Maus gesteuert wird und zudem graphisch ist.



Öhm, das Asrock hat auch UEFI.  UEFI wäre für mich kein Kaufkriterium, eher ein nice-to-have 

edit: quanti war schneller


----------



## ronde (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: PC Zusammenstellung für Games, Video Schnitt und Grafikbearbeitung*

Hallo Leute,
also dann schenken die beiden Boards sich nicht viel.
Hab gerade mal noch geschaut und gesehen, dass das Asus folgende Anschlüsse hat:


*Intel® P67(B3) Express Chipset* 
 2 xSATA  6.0  Gb/s ports    (gray)
4 xSATA 3.0 Gb/s ports (blue) 
 Intel® Rapid Storage Technology  Support RAID  0,1,5,10  
*Marvell® 9120 controller* 
 2 xSATA  6.0 Gb/s ports (navy blue)


Beim ASRock hab ich dagegen glaub nur zwei entdeckt:
2 x SATA3 6.0 Gb/s connectors

Sind diese schnellen SATA Anschlüssen den ein Kriterium? Die SDD sollte wohl an so einem angeschlossen werden - wie siehts mit der Samsung HDD aus? Und wie bei evtl. Geräten die ich noch nachrüste?
Und der Sound ist bei beiden Boards gleich, oder?

Danke und Gruß


----------



## Softy (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: PC Zusammenstellung für Games, Video Schnitt und Grafikbearbeitung*

Sata3 brauchst Du nur für die SSD, für dei Samsung HDD ist es egal, ob Du die an Sata2 oder Sata3 anschließt.

Sound ist gleich.


----------



## Abufaso (1. Juni 2011)

Die P67 Boards haben glaub ich alle denselben Realtek Soundchip. Nur die digitalen Ausgänge variieren.


----------



## ronde (2. Juni 2011)

*AW: PC Zusammenstellung für Games, Video Schnitt und Grafikbearbeitung*

Hallo Leute,
okay - danke für den Rat. Ich hatte eigentlich schon immer Asus Boards und war damit zufrieden. Welche Features hat denn das Asus, welches das ASRock nicht hat? Und das Asus untersützt schon auch Hpyerthreading? Weil das nicht direkt auf der Homepage erwähnt ist. Dieser Test empfiehlt z.b. das Asus sehr: Asus P8P67 im Test: Gutes Sandy-Bridge-Mainboard zum kleinen Preis - asus, intel, sandy bridge . Wenn ich jetzt schon einiges investiere, möchte ich natürlich auch nen gutes Mainboard. ASRock ist mit jetzt nicht so er Begriff.

Das Gehäuse Sharkoon T9 Value finde ich auch recht interessant. Wie gut und laut sind denn die vorinstallierten Lüfter? Gut finde ich vorallem den USB3 an der Front und dass die Anschlüsse recht weit oben am Gehäuse sind. Gibts da noch ähnliche Gehäuse in diesem Segment?

Ihr seid wirklich eine große Hilfe - danke dafür!
Gruß
ronde


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. Juni 2011)

*AW: PC Zusammenstellung für Games, Video Schnitt und Grafikbearbeitung*

SMT hat nichts mit dem Mainboard zu tun, das ist ein Feature des Core i7.
Das Asus P8P67 reicht völlig, es ist einfach ausgestattet, hat aber alles dabei um rundum glücklich zu machen.


----------



## Softy (2. Juni 2011)

*AW: PC Zusammenstellung für Games, Video Schnitt und Grafikbearbeitung*



ronde schrieb:


> Das Gehäuse Sharkoon T9 Value finde ich auch recht interessant. Wie gut und laut sind denn die vorinstallierten Lüfter? Gut finde ich vorallem den USB3 an der Front und dass die Anschlüsse recht weit oben am Gehäuse sind. Gibts da noch ähnliche Gehäuse in diesem Segment?



Die Serienlüfter sind recht leise und drehen mit max 1200rpm.


----------



## ronde (2. Juni 2011)

*AW: PC Zusammenstellung für Games, Video Schnitt und Grafikbearbeitung*

Hallo Leute,
dann ist nun auch das Asus Board fix .
Beim Gehäuse bin ich noch etwas unsicher. Von mir aus darf es doch auch etwas leuchten . USB 3.0 an der Front wäre gut und halt nicht zu großes Gehäuse (also Midi). Könnt ihr den Sharkoon T9 Value denn empfehlen? Und was haltet ihr von diesem: Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Midi-Tower Gehäuse » Xigmatek Pantheon Midi-Tower - black . 
Noch ne Frage zum CPU. Hab gelesen, dass der i7 sich ja recht einfach übertakten lässt. Sollte ich daher gleich nen bessern CPU Kühler kaufen? Oder denkt ihr, dass die Leistung im Moment ausreicht und man da lieber nichts machen sollte?
Danke und Gruß


----------



## Abufaso (2. Juni 2011)

Wie wär das Lancool K62?


----------



## Softy (2. Juni 2011)

*AW: PC Zusammenstellung für Games, Video Schnitt und Grafikbearbeitung*

Die Leistung vom i7 sollte im Moment mehr als ausreichen. Dennoch ist zu überlegen, gleich einen besseren Kühler zu kaufen, denn je nach Gehäuse und Kühler wäre ein erneuter Ausbau des Mainboards erforderlich. Leise ist der boxed-Kühler aber, eben nur nicht OC-tauglich.

Das Pantheon ist auch prima, die Serienlüfter allerdings etwas laut-


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. Juni 2011)

*AW: PC Zusammenstellung für Games, Video Schnitt und Grafikbearbeitung*



Softy schrieb:


> Das Pantheon ist auch prima, die Serienlüfter allerdings etwas laut-


 
Aber immerhin ist die Lüftersteuerung brauchbar, nicht so murksig wie noch beim Midgard.


----------



## ronde (2. Juni 2011)

*AW: PC Zusammenstellung für Games, Video Schnitt und Grafikbearbeitung*

Also die Lüfter könnte ich beim Pantheon auch regulieren, wenn zu laut? 
Das Lancool hat, sofern ich richtig gelesen habe, keinen USB 3.0 Anschluss - da meine nächste externe HDD aber ne 3.0 wird, wär das sicherlich praktisch. 
Das HAF 912 Plus sieht von der Verarbeitung auch ziemlich gut aus. Was meint ihr dazu? Halt kein USB 3.0 - aber sonst?

Wie Softy sagte, wäre es wohl nicht falsch, gleich einen guten Kühler auf den i7 zu setzten. Was kann man denn da empfehlen - gute Leistung nicht zu laut?!


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. Juni 2011)

*AW: PC Zusammenstellung für Games, Video Schnitt und Grafikbearbeitung*



ronde schrieb:


> Also die Lüfter könnte ich beim Pantheon auch regulieren, wenn zu laut?



Jop, aber wenn du eben gleich Scythe Slip Stream oder Silent Wings einbaust, kannst du dir das mit der Lüftersteuerung sparen und leider verhindert die nicht, dass die Lüfter einen Lagerschaden bekommen.



ronde schrieb:


> Das Lancool hat, sofern ich richtig gelesen habe, keinen USB 3.0 Anschluss - da meine nächste externe HDD aber ne 3.0 wird, wär das sicherlich praktisch.



Du hast ja hinten am Mainboard welche und ein USB 3 Verlängerungskabel kostet nicht die Welt, kannst du dir auf den Schreibtisch ziehen und dort die Platte anschließen (ginge halt auch).



ronde schrieb:


> Wie Softy sagte, wäre es wohl nicht falsch, gleich einen guten Kühler auf den i7 zu setzten. Was kann man denn da empfehlen - gute Leistung nicht zu laut?!



Würde ich machen, spart das mehrmalige Basteln.


----------



## Lordac (2. Juni 2011)

*AW: PC Zusammenstellung für Games, Video Schnitt und Grafikbearbeitung*

Hallo,



ronde schrieb:


> Wie Softy sagte, wäre es wohl nicht falsch, gleich einen guten Kühler auf den i7 zu setzten. Was kann man denn da empfehlen - gute Leistung nicht zu laut?!


wie in meinem Posting vorgeschlagen:



Lordac schrieb:


> ... wenn du übertakten möchtest passt das ausgesuchte Board, du solltest nur einen extra CPU-Kühler wie z.B. den Scythe Mugen 2 dazu nehmen.


würde ich den Scythe Mugen 2 nehmen, alternativ die EKL Alpenföhn Nordwand rev. B, mehr Geld würde ich nicht ausgeben.

Gruß

Lordac


----------



## Softy (2. Juni 2011)

*AW: PC Zusammenstellung für Games, Video Schnitt und Grafikbearbeitung*

Der Deepcool Ice Matrix 400 ist auch nicht schlecht.

Alternativ zum Board kannst du ein ASRock P67 Extreme4, P67 (B3) nehmen, da ist ein USB3-Frontpanel mit dabei.


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. Juni 2011)

*AW: PC Zusammenstellung für Games, Video Schnitt und Grafikbearbeitung*

Da hat einer die aktuelle Ausgabe gelesen.


----------



## ronde (2. Juni 2011)

*AW: PC Zusammenstellung für Games, Video Schnitt und Grafikbearbeitung*

Der Ice Matrix ist ja recht gut von PCGH bewertet. Wie schwierig ist denn eine Installation von diesen doch recht "massiven" CPU Lüfter? Weiß noch von früher, dass das manchmal ein ziemliches Gefummel war . Am liebsten hätte ich einen, den man einfach so draufsetzten kann (wenns sowas gbit)


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. Juni 2011)

*AW: PC Zusammenstellung für Games, Video Schnitt und Grafikbearbeitung*

Wenn das Mainboard nicht im Case ist, ist das in der Regel nicht so schwer, man kommt ja überall gut ran.


----------



## ronde (2. Juni 2011)

*AW: PC Zusammenstellung für Games, Video Schnitt und Grafikbearbeitung*

Welche von den von Euch genannten ist denn am einfachsten zu installieren? Und muss man da wie früher auch immernoch ne Wärmeleitpaste auftragen? 
Musste ich glaub bei meinem Core 2 Duo mit dem mitgelieferten Lüfter nicht machen.


----------



## Abufaso (2. Juni 2011)

An den Kühlern ist meist WLP dabei oder sogar schon aufgetragen.


----------



## Softy (2. Juni 2011)

*AW: PC Zusammenstellung für Games, Video Schnitt und Grafikbearbeitung*



ronde schrieb:


> Welche von den von Euch genannten ist denn am einfachsten zu installieren? Und muss man da wie früher auch immernoch ne Wärmeleitpaste auftragen?



Grundsätzlich gibt es 2 Befestigungsmöglichkeiten. Für kleine, leichte Kühler mit Klammern / Pushpins und für schwere Kühler mit Verschraubung. Die bisher genannten Kühler werden mit einer Backplate verschraubt, also etwas fummeliger, weil scheinbar alle Kühler von dem Chinesen mit den ganz kleinen Händen entwickelt werden 

Wenn Du nicht mit WLP rumpampeln willst gäbe es noch das Coollaboratory Liquid MetalPad, 1x CPU


----------



## ronde (2. Juni 2011)

*AW: PC Zusammenstellung für Games, Video Schnitt und Grafikbearbeitung*

Das Liquid Metal Pad sieht auch ganz interessant aus. Habt ihr damit schon Erfahrung und kann man das gut verwenden?
Gibts noch andere Kühler die einfacher, als mit Klammer oder Pushpings, zu installieren sind?

Und wenn ich vorerst nicht Übertakten möchte, reicht ja auch der mitgelieferte Lüfter, welche sicherlich sehr einfach zu installieren ist, oder?

Danke und Gruß,
Ronde


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. Juni 2011)

*AW: PC Zusammenstellung für Games, Video Schnitt und Grafikbearbeitung*

Extra WLP lohnt nicht, das bringt, wenn überhaupt nur ein Grad, oder so, sind Messungenauogkeiten.
Jop, der Boxed ist recht einfach zu montieren, aber blöd abzubekommen, weil das Pad eben ein Pad ist und keine WLP.


----------



## Lordac (2. Juni 2011)

*AW: PC Zusammenstellung für Games, Video Schnitt und Grafikbearbeitung*

Hallo,



ronde schrieb:


> Und wenn ich vorerst nicht Übertakten möchte, reicht ja auch der mitgelieferte Lüfter, welche sicherlich sehr einfach zu installieren ist, oder?


wenn du die Option OC haben möchtest würde ich auch gleich einen entsprechend geeigneten Kühler dazu kaufen und diesen montieren, ein späterer Wechsel geht meist einher mit dem Ausbau fast der kompletten Hardware um den Kühler zu montieren und vor allem die Wärmeleitpaste (ausser du nimmst ein Pad) gut auftragen zu können.

Gruß

Lordac


----------



## ronde (2. Juni 2011)

*AW: PC Zusammenstellung für Games, Video Schnitt und Grafikbearbeitung*

Hallo,
okay - das macht eigentlich auch Sinn, gleich einen passenden Kühler drauf zu setzten.
Welchen könnt ihr denn empfehlen, der nicht zu kompliziert zu installieren ist und gute Kühlleistung hat?


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. Juni 2011)

*AW: PC Zusammenstellung für Games, Video Schnitt und Grafikbearbeitung*

Alpenföhn Nordwand. Hatte Lorac bestimmt schon irgendwo verlinkt.


----------



## Lordac (2. Juni 2011)

*AW: PC Zusammenstellung für Games, Video Schnitt und Grafikbearbeitung*

Hi,



ronde schrieb:


> Welchen könnt ihr denn empfehlen, der nicht zu kompliziert zu installieren ist und gute Kühlleistung hat?





quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Alpenföhn Nordwand. Hatte Lorac bestimmt schon irgendwo verlinkt.


ja !



Lordac schrieb:


> ...würde ich den Scythe Mugen 2 nehmen, alternativ die EKL Alpenföhn Nordwand rev. B


 
Den Aufwand der Montage würde ich nicht so eng sehen, mit Ruhe und Geduld ist es kein Problem den Kühler zu montieren.

Gruß

Lordac


----------



## ronde (2. Juni 2011)

*AW: PC Zusammenstellung für Games, Video Schnitt und Grafikbearbeitung*

Hey Jungs,
hatte natürlich die Verlinkungen und Empfehlungen wahrgenommen, aber wollte halt nochmal nach einem fragen der sich gut installieren lässt. Aber wenn die beiden ähnlich sind - werd ich mir die mal genauer anschauen .


----------



## ronde (2. Juni 2011)

*AW: PC Zusammenstellung für Games, Video Schnitt und Grafikbearbeitung*

Was ich noch fragen wollte - wie kompliziert ist das OC mit dem Asus Board, dem i7 2600k und einem von euch vorgeschlagenem Kühler? Hab damit nicht soviel Erfahrung, aber gerade die 30 € Aufpreis + Kühler zu einem System ohne OC Möglichkeit machen die Sache doch sehr interessant.

Und nochmal wegen dem Preis. Ich bin jetzt doch einiges über meinem Anfangsbudget. Wenn ich nen extra CPU Kühler dazu nehme umdie 150 € mehr. Daher liegt es nahe, zu überlegen, ob sich die fast 90€ von i7 auf den i5 lohnen? Ich möchte, wie gesagt, auf das neue System umsteigen, um endlich richtig Full HDs Videos zu schneiden, sowie After Effects ordenltich nutzen zu können und auch zukünftige Spiele gut spielen zu können.
Entschuldigt meine ganzen Fragen, aber so ein neuer Rechner muss ja gut geplant sein .

Danke und Gruß


----------



## Softy (2. Juni 2011)

*AW: PC Zusammenstellung für Games, Video Schnitt und Grafikbearbeitung*

Übertakten ist dank dem freien Multiplikator im BIOS mit SandyBridge sehr einfach. Du stellst den Multi von 33 bzw. 34 auf z.B. 40 (entspr. 4 GHz) und fertig  Aber vorher solltest Du schon 1-2 gute How-to's lesen.

Ich würde sagen, der i5 sollte gut ausreichen. Poste am besten nochmal Deine Zusammenstellung, vllt. ist noch wo Sparpotential.

Grüße


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. Juni 2011)

*AW: PC Zusammenstellung für Games, Video Schnitt und Grafikbearbeitung*

Der i5 reicht auf für Videos schneiden, der Unterschied zum alten System wird schon gewaltig sein und auf 4GHz übertaktet ist der i5 für alles zu haben, über Jahre hinweg.


----------



## ronde (2. Juni 2011)

*AW: PC Zusammenstellung für Games, Video Schnitt und Grafikbearbeitung*

Hallo Leute,
ich bin einfach so unschlüssig, ob sich der Aufpreis auf den i7 lohnt. Notfalls könnte ich die Kohle schon locker machen, aber unnötig möchte ich auch nichts ausgeben.
Hier mal meine Zusammestellung:

Intel Core i7-2600K, 4x 3.40GHz, boxed (BX80623I72600K) 250 €
ASUS P8P67 Rev 3.1, P67 (B3) (dual PC3-10667U DDR3) (90-MIBE4A-G0EAY0DZ) 124 €
TeamGroup Elite DIMM Kit  8GB PC3-10667U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1333) (TED38192M1333HC9DC) 52 €
Samsung Spinpoint F3 1000GB, SATA II (HD103SJ) 41€
Crucial m4 SSD  64GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (CT064M4SSD2) 96€
Gigabyte GeForce GTX 560 Ti OC, 1GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, Mini-HDMI (GV-N560OC-1GI) 188€
Cooler Master HAF912 Plus schwarz (RC-912P-KKN1) 74€ 
Antec High Current Gamer  HCG-520,  520W ATX 2.3 (0-761345-06204-6/0-761345-06205-3/0-761345-23850-2) 61€
Ultron UCR 75 75in1 3.5" Card Reader/Writer schwarz, intern (42565) 7€
LG Electronics GH22NS50 schwarz, SATA, bulk 15€

~ 900 € aber noch ohne zusätzlichen CPU Kühler

Beim Gehäuse hab ich mich auch noch umentschieden, da mir dieses optisch gut gefällt und glaube ich auch ne gute Kühlung bieten kann.

Hab noch paar Test zu den beiden gefunden und ne Diskussion in einem englischen Forum. Dort ist die Meinung auch nicht ganz klar.
http://www.overclock.net/intel-cpus/968839-i5-2500k-vs-i7-2600k.html
http://www.anandtech.com/bench/Product/287?vs=288
http://www.tomshardware.de/sandy-bridge-core-i7-2600k-core-i5-2500k,testberichte-240702-15.html


----------



## Abufaso (2. Juni 2011)

Nimm den i5 2500k!


----------



## Softy (2. Juni 2011)

*AW: PC Zusammenstellung für Games, Video Schnitt und Grafikbearbeitung*

Du könntest ein ASRock P67 Pro3, P67 (B3) (dual PC3-10667U DDR3) | Geizhals.at Österreich nehmen, spart etwa 20€


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. Juni 2011)

*AW: PC Zusammenstellung für Games, Video Schnitt und Grafikbearbeitung*

Wenn du den i7 unbedingt haben willst, um dein Gewissen zu beruhigen, kaufe ihn, wird dir niemand übel nehmen.


----------



## ronde (3. Juni 2011)

*AW: PC Zusammenstellung für Games, Video Schnitt und Grafikbearbeitung*

Hmm...was haltet ihr von der Idee, vorerst auf die SSD zu verzichten und diese dann in ein paar Monaten nachzurüsten? Die werden doch vermutlich sowieso stetig billiger? 
Die billigste Lösung wäre das gleiche System ohne SSD und mit dem i5. Da wäre ich dann bei sehr verträglichen 750€. Hmm....


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. Juni 2011)

*AW: PC Zusammenstellung für Games, Video Schnitt und Grafikbearbeitung*

Du kannst die SSD später nachkaufen, kein Thema.
Solltest dann aber Windows neu installieren, wenn du die SSD einbaust.


----------



## ronde (3. Juni 2011)

*AW: PC Zusammenstellung für Games, Video Schnitt und Grafikbearbeitung*

Weil ich somit paar Euronen über meinen urpsrünglichen Maximum wäre, aber trotzdem den schnellen i7 mit HT drin hätte - und gerade für die Adobe Produkte sollte das von Nutzen sein.
Das Nachrüsten der SDD ist dann, wenn wieder Cash da ist, in einigen Minuten erledigt. Und für After Effects und Premiere ist glaub ich die Rechenleistung dann doch wichtiger, als die Unterschiede zwischen SDD und normaler HDD, oder?


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. Juni 2011)

*AW: PC Zusammenstellung für Games, Video Schnitt und Grafikbearbeitung*

Der Unterschied SSD zu HDD ist zwar da, aber wenn du die Leistung des i7 gegenüber dem i5 haben willst, solltest du erst mal den nehmen, denn eine SSD ist einfach nachzurüsten als den Prozessor zu tauschen.


----------



## ronde (3. Juni 2011)

*AW: PC Zusammenstellung für Games, Video Schnitt und Grafikbearbeitung*

Mir gehts halt um das HT - leider scheiden sich in den Foren, was ich bisher gelesen habe, die Geister, ob das bei den Video- und Grafikprogramm überhaupt soviel Mehrleistung zum i5 bringt. Ihr habt ja auch davon gesprochen, der i5 übertaktet sollte reichen. Schwere Entscheidung :/


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. Juni 2011)

*AW: PC Zusammenstellung für Games, Video Schnitt und Grafikbearbeitung*

In Games bringt SMT nicht so viel bis gar nichts, in Anwendungen kann es bis zu 30% mehr Leistung bringen, je nach Programm. Theoretisch sind sogar 100% mehr Leistung möglich (aber nur theoretisch).
Wie gesagt, es kann was bringen. Bei mir gibts ein Videoprogramm, wo der i7 mit SMT 22% schneller konveniert als ohne SMT.


----------



## ronde (3. Juni 2011)

*AW: PC Zusammenstellung für Games, Video Schnitt und Grafikbearbeitung*

Das ist natürlich dann schon ein Kriterium.
Mir kam noch ein Idee, wie ich etwas sparen könnte. Ursprünglich hab ich ja überlegt, Board, Prozessor und Kühler so zu kaufen, dass ich später übertakten kann. Angenommen in 1-2 Jahren möchte ich etwas mehr Leistung, könnte ich diese Option ausschöpfen. Auf der anderen Seite gibt es in 2 Jahren sicherlich schon wieder deutlich schneller Prozessoren und da bringt mir dann die Mehrleistung sicherlich auch nicht so viel. Also macht es überhaupt Sinn, die Komponenten zum Übertakten zu kaufen, wenn ich diese jetzt garnicht nutze? Ich will halt ein stabiles, solides System, dass die nächsten 2 Jahre gut läuft.
Weil wenn nicht, könnte ich am Prozessor, am Board und Kühler auch fast 100€ sparen.

Gruß ronde


----------



## Softy (3. Juni 2011)

*AW: PC Zusammenstellung für Games, Video Schnitt und Grafikbearbeitung*

Also meine Kristallkugel sagt, dass Du in den nächsten 2-3 Jahren auch ohne Übertakten keine Performanceprobleme mit der CPU haben wirst, daher könntest Du folgende Kombination nehmen:

CPU: Intel Core i5-2500, 4x 3.30GHz, boxed oder Intel Core i7-2600, 4x 3.40GHz, boxed
Board: ASRock H61M/U3S3, H61 oder ASUS P8H61-M Pro Rev 3.0, H61 (B3) 
Kühler: boxed

Grüße


----------



## ronde (3. Juni 2011)

*AW: PC Zusammenstellung für Games, Video Schnitt und Grafikbearbeitung*

Hallo Softy,
will gar nicht wissen, was deine Kristallkugel noch so alles sagt .
Dürfte ich noch fragen, welchen Unterschied das billigere ASUS P8H61-M Pro Rev 3.0, H61 (B3) (außer dass es nicht zum übertakten ist) zum ASUS P8P67 Rev 3.1, P67 (B3) hat?

//Edit: sehe gerade das Aus P8H61-M Pro Rev 3.0 ist Micro ATX, macht das denn Sinn?

Gruß ronde


----------



## Softy (3. Juni 2011)

*AW: PC Zusammenstellung für Games, Video Schnitt und Grafikbearbeitung*

Es hat halt ein paar Anschlussmöglichkeiten weniger, aber im Normalfall reichen die sehr gut aus, USB3 und SATA3 (über extra Controller) ist auch dabei. Beim P8P67 kannst Du außerdem theoretisch 2 AMD Grafikkarten im Crossfireverbund laufen lassen, das macht aber bei einer x16/x4 Aufteilung der lanes überhaupt keinen Sinn 

Sagt die Edith zur Edith: "Ob ATX oder µATX ist eigentlich "


----------



## Lordac (3. Juni 2011)

*AW: PC Zusammenstellung für Games, Video Schnitt und Grafikbearbeitung*

Hallo,



ronde schrieb:


> Also macht es überhaupt Sinn, die Komponenten zum Übertakten zu kaufen, wenn ich diese jetzt garnicht nutze? Ich will halt ein stabiles, solides System, dass die nächsten 2 Jahre gut läuft.
> Weil wenn nicht, könnte ich am Prozessor, am Board und Kühler auch fast 100€ sparen.


das ist ein wichtiger Aspekt, je mehr du weißt welche Optionen du möchtest und welche nicht, desto besser kann der PC genau auf deine Bedürfnisse abgestimmt werden was oft in einem niedrigeren Preis resultiert bzw. Mittel für andere Dinge frei macht welche evtl. interessant/sinnvoll sind (z.B. SSD).

Gruß

Lordac


----------



## ronde (3. Juni 2011)

*AW: PC Zusammenstellung für Games, Video Schnitt und Grafikbearbeitung*



Lordac schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> das ist ein wichtiger Aspekt, je mehr du weißt welche Optionen du möchtest und welche nicht, desto besser kann der PC genau auf deine Bedürfnisse abgestimmt werden was oft in einem niedrigeren Preis resultiert bzw. Mittel für andere Dinge frei macht welche evtl. interessant/sinnvoll sind (z.B. SSD).
> 
> ...



Ja genau, die Kohle könnte ich dann in etwas anderes investieren.
Ich bin jetzt eigentlich schon recht weit in meiner Entscheidung. Was mich halt irgendwie plagt ist die Frage, ob ich nicht doch den Prozessor zum Übertakten und das Board nehmen soll - damit ich mir noch die "Option" offen halte. Andereseits war ich noch nie der Übertakter und will am Prozessor auch nichts kaputt machen. Aber man hätte dann halt, auch später die Wahl. Ob das 40€ Wert ist - weiß ich nicht :/.


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. Juni 2011)

*AW: PC Zusammenstellung für Games, Video Schnitt und Grafikbearbeitung*

Wenn du dir eher nicht sicher bist mit dem Übertakten, dann lass es einfach. Auch mit Standardtakt ist Sandy schnell genug und in 2 Jahren gibts eh wieder einen neuen Sockel.


----------



## Lordac (4. Juni 2011)

*AW: PC Zusammenstellung für Games, Video Schnitt und Grafikbearbeitung*

Hallo,



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Auch mit Standardtakt ist Sandy schnell genug und in 2 Jahren gibts eh wieder einen neuen Sockel.


das sehe ich auch so, wenn man clever auf-/umrüstet bekommt man für wenig Aufpreis auch immer neue Hardware und so ist ein übertakten gar nicht notwendig wenn man es nicht als Hobby oder Verzögerung des Neukaufs sieht.

Gruß

Lordac


----------



## ronde (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: PC Zusammenstellung für Games, Video Schnitt und Grafikbearbeitung*

Hallo Leute,
also das denke ich auch. Daher hab ich mich jetzt mal entschlossen, ein System ohne Übertakt-Möglichkeit zu kaufen, was auch gute 100€ billiger ist.
Hier mal meine Zusammenstellung, mit der Bitte um Eure Meinung:

Intel Core i7-2600, 4x 3.40GHz, boxed (BX80623I72600) 232€
TeamGroup Elite DIMM Kit  8GB PC3-10667U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1333) (TED38192M1333HC9DC) 53€ (ist der RAM gut oder habt ihr bessere Alternativen?)
Gigabyte GeForce GTX 560 Ti OC, 1GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, Mini-HDMI (GV-N560OC-1GI) 189€
Samsung Spinpoint F3 1000GB, SATA II (HD103SJ) 41€
Cooler Master HAF912 Plus schwarz (RC-912P-KKN1) 68€
Antec High Current Gamer  HCG-520,  520W ATX 2.3 (0-761345-06204-6/0-761345-06205-3/0-761345-23850-2) 58€
LG Electronics GH22NS50 schwarz, SATA, bulk 15€

Beim Mainboard weiß ich noch nicht genau, ursprünglich wollte ich das Asus P8P67 Rev. 3.1, aber das brauche ich ja faktisch nicht, wenn ich nicht übertakten will. Welches Board (gerne von Asus), das die ähnliche Features hat, könnt ihr empfehlen? Bei dem oben gennanten Mico ATX Board sind glaub nur zwei Slots für RAM, würde aber evtl gerne noch 2x4 GB nachrüsten, da gerade bei Video Beabrbeitung man nie genug haben kann. Zudem wäre USB 3.0 gut und S-ATA Anschluss mit 6 GB/s wenn ich die SSD nachrüste. Der Sound wäre mir auch noch wichtig, da ich öfters Musik am PC komponiere und schneide.
Zuletzt noch die Frage, zur Lautstärke von meinem System. Ist diese relativ dezent mit den gewählten Komponenten?

Danke und Gruß


----------



## Softy (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: PC Zusammenstellung für Games, Video Schnitt und Grafikbearbeitung*

Da käme dann (mit 4 RAM-Slots,  USB3 und SATA3) ein ASUS P8H61-M EVO Rev 3.0, H61 (B3) oder ASUS P8H61 EVO Rev 3.0, H61 (B3) in Frage.

Oder mit USB3-Fronpanel: ASRock H67M-GE/HT, H67 (B3)

Dioe Graka und der boxed-Kühler sind sehr leise, über die Serienlüfter vom HAF912 weiß ich nix  Im Notfall einfach 2 leise Lüfter nachkaufen 

Grüße


----------



## Hydroxid (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: PC Zusammenstellung für Games, Video Schnitt und Grafikbearbeitung*

Daraus lässt sich schließen dass du ein H67 Board nimmst 
ASUS P8H67-M Pro Rev 3.0, H67 (B3) (dual PC3-10667U DDR3) (90-MIBDRA-G0EAY0GZ) | gh.de (geizhals.at) Deutschland
RAM: Der RAM ist gut ich kann dir aber eher den hier empfehlen:
G.Skill RipJaws DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-10667U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1333) (F3-10666CL9D-8GBRL) | gh.de (geizhals.at) Deutschland
Zur Lautstärke: CPU Kühler und GPU Kühler sind eig. relativ leise. Wenn du noch die richtigen Lüfter und eine gescheite Lüftersterung nimmst ist der PC auch leise.
LG


----------



## ronde (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: PC Zusammenstellung für Games, Video Schnitt und Grafikbearbeitung*

Hallo Leute,
falls ich später noch ne Soundkarte nachrüsten möchte (gerade wegen Musikproduktion), wäre es da sinnvoller dann das P8H61 Evo zu nehmen, da dieses Board größer is und mehr Platz hat, bzw. auch noch mehr PCI Steckplätze?
Das Front Panel ist glaub nicht so wichtig, einer von Euch hat ja vorgeschlagen, einfach nen Verlängerungskabel zu nehmen und dieses hinten an den USB 3.0 Port anzuschließen. Ich glaub das tuts auch und das Kabel kann man komfortabel aufn Tisch legen, sprich man muss sich nicht mal bücken .
Wegen dem Ram - was ist an dem G.Skill besser? Und würde es eigtl. nicht Sinn machen, einen mit 1600 Mhz zu nehmen? 

Danke und Gruß


----------



## Abufaso (5. Juni 2011)

1600er RAM macht keinen merklichen Unterschied. Und die Ripjaws dienen zur Kühlung, die man bei Rams aber eigtl gar nicht braucht  Sie können aber zu Problemen beim Kühlereinbau führen.


----------



## Softy (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: PC Zusammenstellung für Games, Video Schnitt und Grafikbearbeitung*

Hier ein weiterführender Link zum RAM: Test: Welcher Speicher für

"Spar' das Geld beim Speicher, kauf lieber einen schnelleren Prozessor  – so lässt sich der heutige Test mit seinen unzähligen Benchmarks  zusammenfassen. Nicht umsonst hatten wir drei schnellere Prozessoren mit  in diesem Speichertest aufgeführt, von denen sich die ersten beiden  jeweils um 20 Euro vom kleineren Vorgänger abheben. Eben diese 20 Euro  liegen meist auch zwischen den Speichermodulen, dessen Einfluss jedoch  weitaus geringer ist als der, den der Prozessor vollzieht.  Der günstigste Speicher verlässt deshalb diesen Test als Gesamtsieger"


----------



## Softy (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: PC Zusammenstellung für Games, Video Schnitt und Grafikbearbeitung*

Doppelpost, Forum lag


----------



## Lordac (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: PC Zusammenstellung für Games, Video Schnitt und Grafikbearbeitung*

Hallo,



ronde schrieb:


> ...falls ich später noch ne Soundkarte nachrüsten möchte (gerade wegen Musikproduktion), wäre es da sinnvoller dann das P8H61 Evo zu nehmen, da dieses Board größer is und mehr Platz hat, bzw. auch noch mehr PCI Steckplätze?


ein größeres Mainboard bietet dir natürlich mehr Platz für spätere Erweiterungen, schau einfach wie die Steckplätze angeordnet sind welche du brauchst (variieren je nach Board immer ein wenig) und entscheide dann welches für dich das Beste ist. 

Wichtig könnte auch die Grafikkarte sein, es gibt mittlerweile Modelle welche 3-4 Steckplätze blockieren, darauf solltest du auch in jedem Fall achten!

Gruß

Lordac


----------



## ronde (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: PC Zusammenstellung für Games, Video Schnitt und Grafikbearbeitung*

Okay - danke für die Tipps.
Gerade falls ich noch eine größere Grafikkarte (später) nachrüsten möchte, wäre ein größeres Board sicherlich sinnvoll.
Hab jetzt gerade mal die Asus Seite durchgeschaut und die Unterschiede zwischen dem P8H67 Evo (ASUSTeK Computer Inc. - Motherboards - ASUS P8H61 EVO) und dem P8P67 (ASUSTeK Computer Inc. - Mainboards - ASUS P8P67) verglichen.  Dabei konnte ich als Hauptunterschied feststellen, dass das P8H67 Evo weniger und langsameren Ram unterstützt: 4 x DIMM, Max. 16GB, DDR3 1333/1066 Hz Non-ECC, Un-buffered Memory
Das P8P67: 4 x DIMM, Max. 32GB, DDR3 2200(O.C.)/2133(O.C.)/1866(O.C.)/1600/1333/1066 Hz Non-ECC, Un-buffered Memory
Dual Channel Memory Architecture

Wirkt sich das denn irgendwie auf die Leistung aus? Mein Plan war, jetzt 8 GB reinzubauen (vermutlich den Corsair XMS3 DIMM Kit  8GB PC3-10667U CL9-9-9-24 ) und evtl. später nocheinmal 8 GB rein. Aber momentan sollten die zwei 4 GB Riegel doch gut reichen (auch für Videobearbeitung)?
Und ist die Performance mit dem P8H61 Evo die gleiche, wie mit dem P8P67, oder gibts es durch z.B. den anderen H61 Chipsatz "Leistungeinbußen"? Oder sind die alle gleich "gut"?

Danke und Gruß


----------



## Abufaso (5. Juni 2011)

Der P67 ist fürs OCen gedacht, der H61 für die Grafik der GPU. Und dass der H61 nur 1333er RAMs unterstützt ist eigtl. kein Problem, mehr braucht eh keiner


----------



## Lordac (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: PC Zusammenstellung für Games, Video Schnitt und Grafikbearbeitung*

Hallo,

zwischen den verschiedenen Chipsätzen gibt es keine Leistungseinbußen, die CPU ist auf jedem Board gleich schnell. Das 1333`er RAM völlig ausreicht hat Abufaso ja schon gesagt !

Gruß

Lordac


----------



## ronde (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: PC Zusammenstellung für Games, Video Schnitt und Grafikbearbeitung*

Hallo Leute,

okay - dann wirds glaub ich das P8H67 Evo, ist glaub ne gute Wahl.
Nochmal kurz wegen dem Netzteil, bis jetzt steht ja das Antec High Current Gamer  HCG-520,  520W auf der Liste - ist das auch recht leise? Oder gibts ähnliche "leisere" Alternativen?
Und noch ne Frage wegen HDD. Hab die Samsung Spinpoint F3 1000GB, SATA II (HD103SJ) auf der Liste, überlege gerade aber, ob mir die 1TB ausreichen. Was hätte ich denn für Möglichkeiten, um nochmal nen TB unterzurbingen? Die Tendenz geht ja doch immer zu größeren Dateien und gerade die FULL HD Videos Files sind nicht gerade klein.

Danke für die Hilfe, ronde


----------



## Softy (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: PC Zusammenstellung für Games, Video Schnitt und Grafikbearbeitung*

Das Netzteil ist schon ok von der Lautstärke. Unter Last zwar nicht das Leiseste, aber Du wirst es kaum voll auslasten  Der Rechner wird unter Volllast nich mehr als 300-350 Watt ziehen.

Leiser wäre ein NT aus der StraightPower E8 Serie von be Quiet!.

Die Ausfallrate von Festplatten steigt mit der Kapazität. Daher wäre meine Empfehlung erstmal eine HD103SJ, und dann bei Bedarf noch eine 1TB Platte mit reinzuhängen.

Link: Datenverlust: Rücklaufquoten aktueller Festplatten steigen mit ihrer Kapazität - festplatte


----------



## ronde (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: PC Zusammenstellung für Games, Video Schnitt und Grafikbearbeitung*

Hallo Softy,

mit den Festplatten hast du recht, das macht vermutlich mehr Sinn, wollte halt nochmal nachfragen.
Zum Netzteil: das be Quiet! wäre dann noch leiser? Hab dieses hier rausgesucht, kostet fast das gleiche wie das Antec: be quiet! Straight Power E8 450W ATX 2.3 (E8-450W/BN154). Und die 450W sollten reichen? Auch wenn ich später noch ne zweite HDD und ne SSD anschließe - und evtl. in 1-2 Jahren ne stärkere Grafikkarte (was ich eher nicht glaube, aber könnte ja sein dass die 560 Ti dann nicht mehr ganz ausreicht). Ich hab außerdem auch immer mal wieder mein Handy über USB oder ne externe Festplatte angeschlossen - muss man das miteinberechnen?
Danke für die stets schnelle Antwort. Ich glaube ich hab selten so schnelle Antworten bekommen, wie hier im Forum .


----------



## Softy (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: PC Zusammenstellung für Games, Video Schnitt und Grafikbearbeitung*

Das 450 W Netzteil reicht gut aus. Ich denke nicht dass die nächste Grafikkartengeneration sehr viel mehr Strom brauchen wird (wegen dem Shrink auf 28nm), aber wissen tu ich es natürlich nicht 

Aber wie gesagt, das Antec wird nur "laut" wenn es ans Limit kommt oder unter Überlast. Mit Deiner jetzigen Konfiguration denke ich nicht, dass Du es aus dem geschlossenen Case raushören wirst.


----------



## ronde (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: PC Zusammenstellung für Games, Video Schnitt und Grafikbearbeitung*

Also ist das Antec doch auch recht leise. 
Welches würdest du bevorzugen? Preislich sind die beide ja nahezu gleich. Be Quiet! kenn ich noch von früher, Antec sagt mir nicht soviel.
Hier hat das Be Quiet etwas besser abgeschnitten: http://www.technic3d.com/review/net...t-power-bqt-e8-cm-480w-netzteil-im-test/8.htm im Gegensatz zum Antec: http://www.technic3d.com/review/net...current-gamer-netzteil-hcg-520w-im-test/8.htm


----------



## Abufaso (5. Juni 2011)

Festplatten, SSDs und vor allem USB Geräte sind für Netzteile ein Witz.


----------



## Softy (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: PC Zusammenstellung für Games, Video Schnitt und Grafikbearbeitung*



ronde schrieb:


> Also ist das Antec doch auch recht leise.
> Welches würdest du bevorzugen? Preislich sind die beide ja nahezu gleich. Be Quiet! kenn ich noch von früher, Antec sagt mir nicht soviel.



Ich würde das Antec nehmen. Technik (@Seasonic) und Verarbeitung absolut empfehlenswert. Hab selbst ein Antec NT drin.


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: PC Zusammenstellung für Games, Video Schnitt und Grafikbearbeitung*



ronde schrieb:


> Also ist das Antec doch auch recht leise.


 
Natürlich. Die Volllast, bei der es lauter wird, musst du erst mal erreichen und das schaffst du mit einer Single GPU nicht.
Außerdem werden praktisch alle Netzteile lauter, wenn man sie voll auslastet, ist ja auch normal, die Komponenten werden beansprucht und es wird heißer, der Lüfter muss schneller drehen.
Aber bevor die das NT raushörst, müsste schon vorher die Grafikkarte explodieren, denn die ist noch lauter.


----------



## ronde (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: PC Zusammenstellung für Games, Video Schnitt und Grafikbearbeitung*

Hallo Leute,
okay - dann wird es wohl das Antec, hat ja auch einige Watt mehr und vielleicht kann ich die später noch brauchen.
So, dann hätte ich gerne nochmal Eure Meinung zu meiner Zusammenstellung:

Intel Core i7-2600, 4x 3.40GHz, boxed (BX80623I72600) 232€
ASUS P8H61 EVO Rev 3.0, H61 (B3) (dual PC3-10667U DDR3) (90-MIBGA0-G0EAY00Z) 81€
http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a563816.htmlCorsair XMS3 DIMM Kit  8GB PC3-10667U CL9-9-9-24 62 €
Gigabyte GeForce GTX 560 Ti OC, 1GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, Mini-HDMI (GV-N560OC-1GI) 189€
Samsung Spinpoint F3 1000GB, SATA II (HD103SJ) 41€
Cooler Master HAF912 Plus schwarz (RC-912P-KKN1) 68€
Antec High Current Gamer  HCG-520,  520W ATX 2.3 (0-761345-06204-6/0-761345-06205-3/0-761345-23850-2) 58€
LG Electronics GH22NS50 schwarz, SATA, bulk 15€

= ~746  €

Was haltet ihr von dieser Zusammenstellung?

Hätte noch ne Frage zur Graka: Kann ich an diese auch zwei Monis ohne Probleme anschließen, z.B. zum Musik komponieren, auf einem Moni die Spure, auf dem anderen die Instrumente und Plugins? Oder zum Videoschnitt (wobei das vermutlich mehr Ressourcen braucht)? Außerdem denke ich nach, mir nen neuen Monitor anzuschaffen, gerne hätte ich 24" - packt das die Graka auch zum Zocken und habt ihr zufällig ne Monitor Empfehlung? Gibts da was gutes für ~ 200 €?

Und denkt ihr, das System ist soweit recht leise, oder kann man da was optimieren? Die zwei Lüfter im Gehäuse werden von Coolermaster folgendermaßen bezeichnet:
Front: 200mm Lüfter mit roter LED, 700U/min, 19dBA 
Rückseitig: 120mm Lüfter, 1200U/min, 17 dBA

Das waren jetzt einige Fragen - danke schonmal vorab für Eure Hilfe.
Gruß ronde


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: PC Zusammenstellung für Games, Video Schnitt und Grafikbearbeitung*

Klar kannst du zwei Grafikkarten anschließen.

Die Lüfter sind OK, falls sie dir auf die Dauer nicht zusagen sollten, kannst du sie immer noch tauschen.


----------



## Softy (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: PC Zusammenstellung für Games, Video Schnitt und Grafikbearbeitung*

Sieht sehr gut aus. Kannst Du so bestellen


----------



## ronde (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: PC Zusammenstellung für Games, Video Schnitt und Grafikbearbeitung*

Okay - super. 
Ich glaub dann hab ich die perfekte Zusammenstellung gefunden . Jetzt wird noch einmal drüber geschlafen und dann wird glaub bestellt.
Nochmal kurz zur Graka - Betrieb mit zwei Monitoren ist also kein Problem und sollte gehen? Und die Graka müsste auch noch reichen, wenn ich nen größeren Monitor (23"-24") nehme (auch zum Zocken)?


----------



## Softy (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: PC Zusammenstellung für Games, Video Schnitt und Grafikbearbeitung*

Mit der GTX560 Ti kannst Du 2 Monitore, aber keine 3 Monitore anschließen, das geht nur mit einer AMD-Karte oder 2 nvidias. Die reicht gut für FullHD aus.


----------



## ronde (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: PC Zusammenstellung für Games, Video Schnitt und Grafikbearbeitung*

Okay - zwei Monitore reichen gut 
Wie würdet ihr das mit dem Bestellen machen? Bei einem Anbieter und etwas mehr zahlen, oder verschiedene (wobei dabei einiges an Versandkosten entstehen)?
Anobo hat ziemlich gute Preise, kennt ihr den Shop? Ich kenne halt die gewöhnlich Verdächtigen wie mindfactory, alternate, hardwareversand etc.


----------



## Softy (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: PC Zusammenstellung für Games, Video Schnitt und Grafikbearbeitung*

Mach doch eine Wunschliste bei geizhals.at. Da kannst Du den günstigsten Anbieter automatisch ermitteln lassen.


----------



## Abufaso (6. Juni 2011)

Alternate, HOH und Hardwareversand sind vom Service klasse, aber etwas teurer. 
Mindfactory hat günstige Preise und wenn man nachts bestellt ist der Versand kostenlos  . Mit dem Service dort kann man aber auch richtig Pech haben.
Wie Anobo ist weiß ich nicht genau


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: PC Zusammenstellung für Games, Video Schnitt und Grafikbearbeitung*



Abufaso schrieb:


> Mindfactory hat günstige Preise und wenn man nachts bestellt ist der Versand kostenlos


 
Und nachts erhöhen sie schnell noch die Preise.


----------



## Softy (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: PC Zusammenstellung für Games, Video Schnitt und Grafikbearbeitung*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Und nachts erhöhen sie schnell noch die Preise.



Ja, das ist tatsächlich fast jeden Abend kurz vor dem Midnight-Shopping so  Aber nicht immer, daher einfach ein paar Nächte die Preise beobachten


----------



## ronde (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: PC Zusammenstellung für Games, Video Schnitt und Grafikbearbeitung*

Hallo,
also Mindfactory und Hardwareversand schneken sich kaum was, je nach Produkt ist der einer mal der eine mal der andere 2-3 € billiger.
Hardwareversand hat jedoch das Antec HCG 520 nicht im Angebot :/.
Anobo kennt keiner von euch?


----------



## ronde (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: PC Zusammenstellung für Games, Video Schnitt und Grafikbearbeitung*

Doppelpost sry


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: PC Zusammenstellung für Games, Video Schnitt und Grafikbearbeitung*

Wer soll das denn sein?


----------



## ronde (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: PC Zusammenstellung für Games, Video Schnitt und Grafikbearbeitung*

Hallo,
also Hardwareverand ist im Gegensatz zu Mindfactory 6 € günstiger, jedoch kommt da auch noch Porto dazu.
Leider gibts bei Hardwareversand nicht das Antec HCG 520 :/. Also am besten bei Mindfactory nach 0 Uhr bestellen - wenn die Preise gleich bleiben? 

Edit: Sorry, irgendwie spinnt hier mein Internet. Anobo http://www.anobo.de


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: PC Zusammenstellung für Games, Video Schnitt und Grafikbearbeitung*

Der Shop sag mir gar nichts. 

Nun ja, Mindfactory verschenkt nichts, man kann ein Schnäppchen machen, aber meist wird es doch teurer, wenn man nach Mitternacht kauft.


----------



## ronde (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: PC Zusammenstellung für Games, Video Schnitt und Grafikbearbeitung*

Hmm..okay. Also würdest mir auch eher empfehlen bei einem bekannten Shop wie Mindfactory oder HWV zu bestellen?
Hab sowieso erst am Wochenende Zeit den PC zusammenzubauen, werd dann jetzt einfach mal 1-2 Tage noch beobachten.


----------



## ronde (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: PC Zusammenstellung für Games, Video Schnitt und Grafikbearbeitung*

Hallo Leute,
hätte noch ne kurze Frage.
Also ich glaub es läuft auf Hardwareversand raus, da dieser alles bis auf das Netzteil von Antec lieferbar hat. Welches alternative NT könnt ihr denn vorschlagen? Diese be Quiet! wäre sicherlich genauso gut, oder? hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - be quiet! STRAIGHT POWER BQT E8-500W Habt ihr noch Vorschläge?
Achja - und seit 0 Uhr ist die Zusammenstellung von mir auf Mindfactory 5 € billiger  (siehe Anhang).

Gruß ronde


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: PC Zusammenstellung für Games, Video Schnitt und Grafikbearbeitung*

Das Straight ist OK.
Alternative das Antec:
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Antec Truepower New 550W


----------



## GoldenMic (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: PC Zusammenstellung für Games, Video Schnitt und Grafikbearbeitung*

Yo die beiden kann man nehmen.

Bist du dir übrigens sicher das du so teuren Ram nehmen willst?


----------



## Softy (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: PC Zusammenstellung für Games, Video Schnitt und Grafikbearbeitung*

Sieht sehr gut aus. Kannst Du so bestellen


----------



## ronde (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: PC Zusammenstellung für Games, Video Schnitt und Grafikbearbeitung*

Hallo Leute,
mir ist gerade aufgefallen, dass Mindfactory von den 9 Komponenten, 6 nicht auf Lager hat. Es steht ein Datum dran, wann diese erwartet werden - aber sicher kann man da ja nicht sein?
Ist das denn normal, dass ein Versandhändler 2/3 der Komponenten nicht direkt zum Versand da hat? Ich hab keine Lust zu bestellen und dann Tage lang zu warten :/.
Ich würde ja bei Hardwareversand bestellen - aber da diese das Antec HCG 520 nicht haben, müsste ich dort gute 20-25€ mehr zahlen (für ein anderes NT).


----------



## Softy (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: PC Zusammenstellung für Games, Video Schnitt und Grafikbearbeitung*

Ich habe damals nach 2 Wochen bei mindfactory storniert, weil immer aufs Neue andere Komponenten nich lieferbar waren. War aber ein Einzelfall. Bei hardwareversand war der Kram nach 1 1/2 Werktagen da. 

Bei hardwareversand könntest Du das hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Cougar A 450 Watt nehmen.


----------



## GoldenMic (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: PC Zusammenstellung für Games, Video Schnitt und Grafikbearbeitung*

Ich würde dir auch davon abraten dort zu bestellen wo es nicht auf Lager ist. Such dir einen anderen Shop 
Das Netzteil was Softy gepostet hat kann man nehmen.


----------



## ronde (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: PC Zusammenstellung für Games, Video Schnitt und Grafikbearbeitung*

Hallo Leute,
danke für die Antwort.
Ich hab auch gerade ne Mail geschrieben und von Mindfactory ne ziemliche "Wischiwaschi" Antwort bekommen. Also bestelle ich wohl bei HWV. 
Reicht denn das Cougar 450 W NT aus, auch wenn ich später vielleicht noch ne bessere Grafikkarte nachrrüste? Und ist das Cougar auch recht leise?
Optional, aber das wären schon wieder 25 € mehr, könnte man ja das hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - be quiet! STRAIGHT POWER BQT E8-500W nehmen, aber macht das Sinn?
Die Tendenz geht ja schon zu mehr Watt, wenn ich dann später gleich noch nen neuens NT brauche, wäre blöd - dann lieber jetzt 20€ mehr und nen gutes und leises NT.


----------



## Softy (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: PC Zusammenstellung für Games, Video Schnitt und Grafikbearbeitung*

Das Cougar hat 420Watt auf der 12 Volt Schiene, das reicht für eine GTX580 aus  Das be Quiet hat 432W, also gerade mal 12 Watt mehr auf der wichtigen 12 V-Schiene.

Das be Quiet! ist unter Last etwas leiser als das Cougar.


----------



## GoldenMic (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: PC Zusammenstellung für Games, Video Schnitt und Grafikbearbeitung*

Du kannst dir auch mal die beiden ansehen:
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - be quiet! STRAIGHT POWER CM BQT E8-CM-480W
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - be quiet! STRAIGHT POWER CM BQT E8-CM-580W

Bieten beide schönes Kabelmanagement falls du an sowas Interesse hast.


----------



## Hydroxid (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: PC Zusammenstellung für Games, Video Schnitt und Grafikbearbeitung*

Modular aber Teuer!


----------



## GoldenMic (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: PC Zusammenstellung für Games, Video Schnitt und Grafikbearbeitung*

Naja, das von ihm vorgeschlagene 
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - be quiet! STRAIGHT POWER BQT E8-500W
Ist auch schon recht teuer.
Da würde ich wenn dann gleich zu dem mit Km greifen..weil das sind nur wenige Euro Unterschied.


----------



## ronde (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: PC Zusammenstellung für Games, Video Schnitt und Grafikbearbeitung*

Hmm...bin da jetzt echt unschlüssig.
Also vom Cougar zum be quiet! 500W gibts eigentlich kaum ein Unterschied? Außer der Lautstärke unter Vollast (aber erreiche ich das überhaupt mit meinem System)?
Von be quiet! hab ich bisher nur Positives gelesen, auch PCH bewertet die Netzteile ja sehr gut. 
Das mit dem Kablemanagement ist sicherlich auch hilfreich, aber hab ja nicht wirklich viel im Gehäuse, von daher sollte auch Platz für überflüßige Kabel sein. 
Hatte mich ja schon für das Antec entschieden - was soll ich jetzt machen? Cougar 450 W oder 25-30 € mehr für nen stärkes be quiet?


----------



## Softy (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: PC Zusammenstellung für Games, Video Schnitt und Grafikbearbeitung*

Wie gesagt, das be Quiet! ist nicht wirklich stärker, ob 420W oder 432W auf der 12V-Leitung ist egal, und die 3,3V und 5V-Schiene ist uninteressant. Das System sollte unter Vollast nicht mehr als 350W ziehen, da sind noch 100W Puffer, so dass das Cougar auch nicht allzu laut werden sollte.


----------



## GoldenMic (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: PC Zusammenstellung für Games, Video Schnitt und Grafikbearbeitung*

Das Couger reicht.
Wenn du dich aber doch für das Bequiet entscheidest dann nimm das mit KM.


----------



## ronde (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: PC Zusammenstellung für Games, Video Schnitt und Grafikbearbeitung*

Hallo Leute, 
okay - dann hier nochmal meine Zusammenstellung bei HWV.
Kann es sein, dass die Preise sich nahezu stündlich verändern? Vorher war das ganze noch 17 € billiger


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: PC Zusammenstellung für Games, Video Schnitt und Grafikbearbeitung*



ronde schrieb:


> Kann es sein, dass die Preise sich nahezu stündlich verändern? Vorher war das ganze noch 17 € billiger


 
Jop, das ist normal, sind ja alles Tagespreise.

Sieht aber gut aus, kannst du so bestellen.


----------



## Softy (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: PC Zusammenstellung für Games, Video Schnitt und Grafikbearbeitung*

Das ist immer so, weil alle Händler ganz oben bei geizhals u.ä. gelistet sein wollen. Wenn Du nicht sofort bestellen musst, beobachte die Preise ein paar Tage und wenns günstig ist, schlag zu


----------



## GoldenMic (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: PC Zusammenstellung für Games, Video Schnitt und Grafikbearbeitung*



ronde schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> okay - dann hier nochmal meine Zusammenstellung bei HWV.
> Kann es sein, dass die Preise sich nahezu stündlich verändern? Vorher war das ganze noch 17 € billiger


 
Das passt auch wenn ich von den Non-K-Modellen nix halte 
Aber der Speicher könnte ne ganze Ecke billiger sein.


----------



## ronde (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: PC Zusammenstellung für Games, Video Schnitt und Grafikbearbeitung*

Ich wahr halt immer mit Corsair zufrieden und der Ram wurde auch überall gut beurteilt.
Aber viel billiger, vll 5-10€, sind die anderen doch auch nicht, oder?


----------



## ronde (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: PC Zusammenstellung für Games, Video Schnitt und Grafikbearbeitung*

Ich war halt immer mit Corsair zufrieden und der Ram wurde auch überall gut beurteilt.
Aber viel billiger, vll 5-10€, sind die anderen doch auch nicht, oder?


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: PC Zusammenstellung für Games, Video Schnitt und Grafikbearbeitung*



GoldenMic schrieb:


> Das passt auch wenn ich von den Non-K-Modellen nix halte


 
Wieso?


----------



## ronde (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: PC Zusammenstellung für Games, Video Schnitt und Grafikbearbeitung*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wieso?


 
Würde ich auch gern wissen - ich möchte halt nicht übertakten und wenn man mal den Vergleich von Mainboard, Prozessor und extra Kühler rechnet, spart das einem fast 100 €. 
Hab jetzt außerdem ne Lösung gefunden, wie ich trotzdem an das Antec HCG 520 komme - ich bestelle das Antec NT und die HDD einfach bei mindfactory heute Nacht. Komme da gerade knapp über 100€ und das spart mir dann die Versandkosten. Den Rest bestell ich dann bei HWV, da diese dort auf Lager sind.


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: PC Zusammenstellung für Games, Video Schnitt und Grafikbearbeitung*



ronde schrieb:


> Würde ich auch gern wissen - ich möchte halt nicht übertakten und wenn man mal den Vergleich von Mainboard, Prozessor und extra Kühler rechnet, spart das einem fast 100 €.


 
Eben und mit Standardtakt ist der Prozessor schnell genug. Und wenn der irgendwann mal zu langsam wird, nützt übertakten auch nichts mehr, bis dahin gibts schon lange neue Sockel mit neuen Prozessoren, die deutlich schneller sind.


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: PC Zusammenstellung für Games, Video Schnitt und Grafikbearbeitung*



ronde schrieb:


> Würde ich auch gern wissen - ich möchte halt nicht übertakten und wenn man mal den Vergleich von Mainboard, Prozessor und extra Kühler rechnet, spart das einem fast 100 €.


 
Eben und mit Standardtakt ist der Prozessor schnell genug. Und wenn der irgendwann mal zu langsam wird, nützt übertakten auch nichts mehr, bis dahin gibts schon lange neue Sockel mit neuen Prozessoren, die deutlich schneller sind.


----------



## ronde (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: PC Zusammenstellung für Games, Video Schnitt und Grafikbearbeitung*

Hab da noch ein Problem.
Auf Geizhals soll man nen "spezial" Preis für den i7 bei HWV bekommen, wenn man über den Link kommt - bei mir öffnet sich da aber nichts. Geht das bei Euch?
Intel Core i7-2600, 4x 3.40GHz, boxed (BX80623I72600) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## Softy (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: PC Zusammenstellung für Games, Video Schnitt und Grafikbearbeitung*

Nein, der Link funktioniert bei mir auch nicht.


----------



## ronde (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: PC Zusammenstellung für Games, Video Schnitt und Grafikbearbeitung*

Okay - dann probiere ich später nochmal.
Noch ne kurze Frage zum Sound. Ich komponiere auch ab und zu mal etwas mir Reason und Cubase. Dabei habe ich aber meistens virtuelle Instrumente und Samples. Also ich muss nichts direkt aufnehmen oder so. Reicht dafür denn der OnBoard Sound?


----------



## Softy (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: PC Zusammenstellung für Games, Video Schnitt und Grafikbearbeitung*

Wenn er Dir bis jetzt gereicht hat, ja, ansonsten könnte man eine ASUS Xonar D1, PCI oder ASUS Xonar DX 7.1, PCIe x1 nehmen.


----------



## GoldenMic (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: PC Zusammenstellung für Games, Video Schnitt und Grafikbearbeitung*



ronde schrieb:


> Ich wahr halt immer mit Corsair zufrieden und der Ram wurde auch überall gut beurteilt.
> Aber viel billiger, vll 5-10€, sind die anderen doch auch nicht, oder?


 
exceleram Black Sark DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-10667U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1333) (E30115B) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Ein deutsches Produkt 




quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wieso?



Weil ich finde das man für 10€ mehr beim Prozessor weitaus mehr Leistung bekäme...ich meine man kann das Teil fast nochmal um 1/3 übertakten...das würde in 2 Jahren schon nochn Unterschied machen.

Und nen Mugen 2 ist nun auch net so teuer.


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: PC Zusammenstellung für Games, Video Schnitt und Grafikbearbeitung*



GoldenMic schrieb:


> Weil ich finde das man für 10€ mehr beim Prozessor weitaus mehr Leistung bekäme...ich meine man kann das Teil fast nochmal um 1/3 übertakten...das würde in 2 Jahren schon nochn Unterschied machen.
> 
> Und nen Mugen 2 ist nun auch net so teuer.


 
Es gibt eben Leute, die mehr Wert auf Stabilität und Sicherheit geben, das sind eh die meisten und daher ist es nur logisch, dass es auch "nonK" Modelle gibt, wäre das nicht so, gäbe es nur "K" Modelle und der Boxed wäre leistungsfähiger. Andererseits könnte man dann auch den Turbo Modus deutlich höher setzen, was das Übertakten eh wieder sinnfrei macht.


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: PC Zusammenstellung für Games, Video Schnitt und Grafikbearbeitung*



GoldenMic schrieb:


> Weil ich finde das man für 10€ mehr beim Prozessor weitaus mehr Leistung bekäme...ich meine man kann das Teil fast nochmal um 1/3 übertakten...das würde in 2 Jahren schon nochn Unterschied machen.
> 
> Und nen Mugen 2 ist nun auch net so teuer.


 
Es gibt eben Leute, die mehr Wert auf Stabilität und Sicherheit geben, das sind eh die meisten und daher ist es nur logisch, dass es auch "nonK" Modelle gibt, wäre das nicht so, gäbe es nur "K" Modelle und der Boxed wäre leistungsfähiger. Andererseits könnte man dann auch den Turbo Modus deutlich höher setzen, was das Übertakten eh wieder sinnfrei macht.


----------



## Softy (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: PC Zusammenstellung für Games, Video Schnitt und Grafikbearbeitung*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Es gibt eben Leute, die mehr Wert auf Stabilität und Sicherheit geben,



Ich würde gern mehr Wert auf einen stabilen PCGH Extreme Server legen


----------



## ronde (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: PC Zusammenstellung für Games, Video Schnitt und Grafikbearbeitung*

Hallo,
so ich hab jetzt mal einen Teil bei mindfactory bestellt. Die Preise waren von den Komponenten recht gut im Vergleich zu vorgestern, gestern und heute. Und ich hab das Antec NT nun doch  Hier mal mein bisheriger Kauf:

                        8322647                      	ATX CoolerMaster Master HAF 912 Plus Midi Tower o.NT Schwarz                                  1 x           € 68,84*           € 68,84*         	                              	                                                            	            42921                      	520W Antec High Current Gamer ATX23             	            
Als Geschenk verpacken: Nein
	            						                     1 x           € 57,67*           € 57,67*         	                              	                                                            	            42423                      	8GB Corsair XMS3 DDR3-1333 DIMM CL9 Dual Kit             	            
Als Geschenk verpacken: Nein
	            						                     1 x           € 62,14*           € 62,14*         	                              	                                                            	            39133                      	1000GB Samsung Spinpoint F3 HD103SJ 32MB 3.5" (8.9cm) SATA 3Gb/s             	            
Als Geschenk verpacken: Nein
	            						                     1 x           € 41,79*           € 41,79*         	                              	                                                            	            43366                      	1024MB Gigabyte GTX560 Ti OC GDDR5 PCIe             	            
Als Geschenk verpacken: Nein
	            						                     1 x           € 188,21*           € 188,21*         	                              	                                                            	            8264366                      	LG Electronics DVD-Brenner GH22NS50 SATA Schwarz Bulk             	            
Als Geschenk verpacken: Nein
	            						                     1 x           € 21,90*           € 21,90*
Nun steht nur noch der Prozessor und das Mainboard an. Ich hätte beide gleich auch mitbestellt, jedoch war das P8H61 nicht lagernd und am Ende muss ich wegen dem Ding noch ewig warten. Außerdem war der Prozessor bei HWV 4  € billiger, was den Versand schon wieder abdeckt.
Daher nun meine Frage, was würdet ihr machen? Bei HWV kostet das Mainboard etwas mehr. Optional gibts für etwas Aufpreis auch das http://www1.hardwareversand.de/arti...2&agid=1601&pvid=4n0ep1wql_gon0tk55&ref=13&lb ist das denn besser? Oder reicht das P8H61 gut aus? (Hat sogar Front USB 3.0 hab ich noch gesehen).
So, danke schon für die Beratung, bald haben wir es geschafft, aber wollte jetzt mit Mainboard und Prozessor nichts überstürzen, die werden dann heute oder morgen bestellt .
Gute Nacht


----------



## GoldenMic (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: PC Zusammenstellung für Games, Video Schnitt und Grafikbearbeitung*

Die bisherige Bestellung ist schonmal ok(bis auf den Ram )
Das andere Board hat halt einen H67 Chipsatz...bietet halt ein paar mehr Features denke ich.
Musst halt gucken ob die Aussattung passt.


----------



## Softy (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: PC Zusammenstellung für Games, Video Schnitt und Grafikbearbeitung*

Bis jetzt super  Und gegen den RAM gibt es nicht das Geringste einzuwenden 

Board sollte das hier ausreichen (mit USB3, SATA3): hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - ASUS P8H61 PRO REV 3.0, Sockel 1155, ATX, DDR3

Von Asus gibt es afaik kein H61/H67 Board mit Front-USB3


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: PC Zusammenstellung für Games, Video Schnitt und Grafikbearbeitung*



Softy schrieb:


> Ich würde gern mehr Wert auf einen stabilen PCGH Extreme Server legen


 
Stabil ist der Server ja, stell dir vor die Datenbank ist im Eimer und alle haben null Posts. 
Nur ist er zu träge an Stoßzeiten.


----------



## ronde (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: PC Zusammenstellung für Games, Video Schnitt und Grafikbearbeitung*

Hallo Leute,
also ich bin mit der Zusammenstellung auch zufrieden bisher.
So, ich habe jetzt nochmal die Boards verglichen. Nach meiner Recherche sind die Board Asus P8H61 Pro, P8H61 Evo und P8H67 ziemlich gleich.
Das P8H61 Pro hat nur 2 USB 3 Ports auf der Rückseite, ebenso wie das P8H67. Das P8H61 Evo hat hingegen noch Anschussmöglichkeiten für 2 weitere USB 3 Ports (4 x USB 3.0 port(s) (2 at back panel, blue, 2 at mid-board) - deswegen vermutlich auch die paar Euro mehr zum P8H61 Pro.
Des zweite Unterschied zwischen den H61 Boards und dem P8H67 ist die maximale Ram Größe. Bei den H61 sind es 16 GB, bei dem P8H67 32 GB. Das waren so die Unterschiede die ich gefunden habe.
Nun meine Frage, da ich ja durchaus viel RAM brauche, ob ich, wenn ich noch mal 8 GB nachrüste, mit 16 GB auch für Anwendungen wie Premiere oder After Effects die nächsten 1-2 Jahre gut gewappnet bin?  Oder glaubt ihr man sollte, um Ram bis 32GB einbauen zu können, das P8H67 nehmen?
Außerdem die Frage, ob sich die zwei zusätzlichen USB 3 Ports lohnen? Was bedeutet überhaupt das "at mid-board".
Was meint ihr: P8H67 oder 16 € sparen und das P8H61 Evo? Merkt man die unterschiedlichen Chipsätze in der Gesamt-Performance?
Danke,
ronde

//Edit: Das P8H61 Evo und P8H67 insgesamt vier Plätze für RAM. Damit fällt das P8H61 Pro schonmal wieder weg, welches nur 2 hat


----------



## ronde (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: PC Zusammenstellung für Games, Video Schnitt und Grafikbearbeitung*

So Leute,
wollte jetzt nicht mehr länger warten - habe das P8H67 Rev. 3.0 und den i7 2600 bei HWV bestellt, da beide gerade einen guten Preis hatten. Den Unterschied zwischen dem P8H67 und dem P6H61 Evo waren lediglich 13€ und irgendwie wollte ich das P8H67 .
Jetzt freue ich mich schon rießig aufs Zusammenbauen und ein Preis von 774 € inkl. Versand ist auch  in meinem Rahmen.
Vielen Dank für Eure super Beratung!!


----------



## GoldenMic (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: PC Zusammenstellung für Games, Video Schnitt und Grafikbearbeitung*

Viel Spaß damit.
Wenns beim Zusammenbau Probleme gibt einfach melden.


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: PC Zusammenstellung für Games, Video Schnitt und Grafikbearbeitung*

Klingt gut, halte uns auf dem Laufenden.


----------



## ronde (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: PC Zusammenstellung für Games, Video Schnitt und Grafikbearbeitung*

Hallo Leute,
noch ne kurze Frage. Was für einen 24" Monitor könnt ihr denn derzeit im Preisbereich 150-250 € empfehlen? Gibts für diesen Preis bereits gute Monitore?
Wichtige wäre mir halt eine kurze Reaktionszeit und gute Farbdarstellung (für Bild-/Videobearbeitung).


----------



## Softy (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: PC Zusammenstellung für Games, Video Schnitt und Grafikbearbeitung*

DA kannst Du Dir mal den Samsung SyncMaster B2430L, 23.6" oder Samsung SyncMaster BX2450, 24" bzw. Samsung SyncMaster BX2450L, 23.6" anschauen


----------



## GoldenMic (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: PC Zusammenstellung für Games, Video Schnitt und Grafikbearbeitung*

Greif zum Samsung SyncMaster BX2450, 24" (LS24B5HVFH) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Über den hat sich bei mir noch keiner beschwert.


----------



## ronde (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: PC Zusammenstellung für Games, Video Schnitt und Grafikbearbeitung*

Hall Leute,
danke für die Antworten.
Derzeit habe ich noch einen Samsung 20" 2023BW, der ist auch immer noch recht gut. Beim meinem Bruder habe ich jedoch vor einiger Zeit den Unterschied zu einem 24" (er hat einen Benq) kennengelernt und das war schon ziemlich gut. Gerade auch für Photoshop, Video Bearbeitung und Games würde sich ein "Upgrade" sicherlich auszahlen.
Doch meint ihr 24" ist dafür gut - oder sollte man gar noch höher gehen? Ist das preislich überhaupt sinnvoll? Oder ist 24" die optimale Größe (ich weiß das ist subjektiv ich frag aber trotzdem) ? :
Die von Euch genannten Monitore sind ja noch recht erschwinglich - biete die auch gute Qualität? Wie sieht es mit Benq aus, mein Bruder hatte bereits mehrer Monitore von denen und war immer sehr begeistert.


----------



## Softy (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: PC Zusammenstellung für Games, Video Schnitt und Grafikbearbeitung*

Die Monitorgröße ist u.a. abhängig vom Abstand. Persönlich finde ich zum Arbeiten ein 16:10 Verhältnis besser, zum Gamen 16:9.

Am Besten Du gehst vor dem Monitorkauf erstmal in einen Elektronikfachmarkt zum "probeschauen"  Denn die subjektiven Vorlieben sind da recht unterschiedlich.

Ein super Monitor ist auch der BenQ XL2410T, 23.6" (9H.L5NLB.QBE) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## GoldenMic (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: PC Zusammenstellung für Games, Video Schnitt und Grafikbearbeitung*

Also ich persönlich halte 24" momentan für die Optimal Größe...


----------



## ronde (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: PC Zusammenstellung für Games, Video Schnitt und Grafikbearbeitung*

Hallo Leute,
okay - ich glaub Probeschauen ist ne gute Idee, hab ich bei letzten Monitor und TV Käufen auch immer gemacht.
Was ist denn an dem Benq anders im Gegensatz zu den Asus?


----------



## Softy (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: PC Zusammenstellung für Games, Video Schnitt und Grafikbearbeitung*

Der BenQ hat 120Hz-Technologie und ist damit 3D-fähig. Google mal nach Tests und Reviews. Da kommt der immer sehr gut weg. Der BX2450(L) ist aber auch schon sehr gut


----------



## ronde (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: PC Zusammenstellung für Games, Video Schnitt und Grafikbearbeitung*

Hallo Leute,
meine Komponenten sollten heute oder morgen eintreffen. Hätte da ne kurze Frage vorab zur Installation.
Die HDD und das DVD Laufwerk schließe ich an die SATA2 Ports an, nicht an SATA3? Und in einem anderen Thread habe ich gelesen, das DVD Laufwerk an den letzten SATA Port, damit es, wenn man weitere HDDs anschließt, zu keinen Komplikationen kommt. Betrifft das auch den Fall, wenn ich später ne SSD an SATA3 Port anschließe? Wobei ich dann ja sowieso Windows neu drauf machen muss.


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: PC Zusammenstellung für Games, Video Schnitt und Grafikbearbeitung*

Wenn du dir Später eine SSD kaufst, muss du die eh noch einbauen und im Bios einstellen, daher ist es egal, wie du das jetzt anschließt, aber du kannst trotzdem das Laufwerk schon mal ganz hinten anklemmen, dann siehst du auch gleich, welche Strippe zum Laufwerk geht.
Die Platte, auf der das OS ist, in den ersten Sata Port stecken.
Also jetzt die HDD und wenn die SSD kommst wechselst du, dann kommt die SSD in Sata 1 und die HDD in Sata 2, das Laufwerk kannst du, wie gesagt, gleich in Sata 6 stopfen.
Hast du Controller für weitere Sata Ports oder E-Sata, kannst du die abschalten (falls du E-Sata nicht brauchst).


----------



## GoldenMic (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: PC Zusammenstellung für Games, Video Schnitt und Grafikbearbeitung*

Du schließt die Festplatte an SATA II 1 an und das DVD Laufwerk an das letzte SATA 2.
Wenn kannst das DVD Laufwerk auch an SATA II 2 anschließen aber dann musst du wechseln wenn mal noch ne Platte dazukommt.


----------



## ronde (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: PC Zusammenstellung für Games, Video Schnitt und Grafikbearbeitung*

Also ich hab mal das Layout vom Mainboard angehängt.
Die HDD an SATA 6G1, das Laufwerk an Sata 3G_4, richtig?
Und wenn ich zwei Ram Dual Module habe, die in A1 und B1, richtig? 

Danke, ronde


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: PC Zusammenstellung für Games, Video Schnitt und Grafikbearbeitung*

Was für ein Brett ist das?
Sieht mir danach aus, als wenn die beiden Sata 3 Ports über einen extra Controller laufen und nicht Teil des Chipsatzes sind.


----------



## GoldenMic (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: PC Zusammenstellung für Games, Video Schnitt und Grafikbearbeitung*

Benutz Sata 3G_1 für die HDD und Sata 3G_4 für den Brenner.


----------



## ronde (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: PC Zusammenstellung für Games, Video Schnitt und Grafikbearbeitung*

Das ist das Asus P8H67.


----------



## GoldenMic (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: PC Zusammenstellung für Games, Video Schnitt und Grafikbearbeitung*

Hast du denn schon gekauft?


----------



## ronde (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: PC Zusammenstellung für Games, Video Schnitt und Grafikbearbeitung*

Jap, ist aber noch net da, sollte morgen kommen.
Laut der Bedieungsanleitung sind diese aber Teil des Chipsatzes, da steht nix von extra Controller: 
*Intel® H67(B3) chipset : *
4 x SATA 3Gb/s port(s), blue
2 x SATA 6Gb/s port(s), white  

Das passt doch alles soweit oder?

Hab gerade das Manual durchgeschaut und noch ne kleine Frage. Hab gehört die 560 Ti braucht zwei Stom Anschlüsse. Schließe ich denn direkt ans Netzteil, oder ans Board an? Angehängt ist noch die Beschreibung zu den Lüftern aus dem Manual, vielleicht könnte ihr mir da kurz sagen, was wo angeschlossen gehört. 

Danke


----------



## GoldenMic (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: PC Zusammenstellung für Games, Video Schnitt und Grafikbearbeitung*

Wie gesagt, schließ es so an wie ich es oben geschrieben hab.


----------



## ronde (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: PC Zusammenstellung für Games, Video Schnitt und Grafikbearbeitung*

Okay, und wie sieht den mit dem Anschluss der Lüfter aus (siehe mein vorherigs Posting)?


----------



## Softy (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: PC Zusammenstellung für Games, Video Schnitt und Grafikbearbeitung*

Hi,

beim H67-Chipsatz ist 2x  SATA3 im Chipsatz integriert, also nix extra Controller. Das ist nur beim H61-Chipatz so.

Die Grafikkarte musst Du mit 2x Strom vom Netzteil versorgen.

Die Gehäuselüfter kannst Du am Netzteil oder am Board anschließen.

An CPU-FAN kommt der Lüfter vom CPU-KÜhler. Die CHA_FAN-Anschlüsse sind für die Gehäuselüfter und kannst Du im BIOS regeln. PWR_FAN ist optional für den Netzteillüfter, braucht man aber nicht, außerdem haben diese Option nicht viele Netzteile.

Grüße


----------



## ronde (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: PC Zusammenstellung für Games, Video Schnitt und Grafikbearbeitung*

Okay - prima, dann weiß ich bescheid. 
Nochmal zum Monitor. Ihr habt ja die Samsung Modelle und den BenQ vorgeschlagen. Gibt es da sonst noch Alternativen oder sind gerade die beiden Hersteller die beste Wahl? Ich hab noch einen älteren Dell TFT welcher höhenverstellbar ist. Ich fande das immer klasse, gerade wenn man mal einen Tisch hat der etwas niedriger ist. Die Samsung sind ja nicht höhneverstllbar, oder?
Preislich ist der BX2450L ja schon ziemlich attraktiv.


----------



## Softy (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: PC Zusammenstellung für Games, Video Schnitt und Grafikbearbeitung*

Ich finde die genannten Monitore so ziemlich die Besten. Aber die individuellen Vorlieben sind da recht unterschiedlich, daher würde ich empfehlem, dass Du vor dem Kauf mal in einem Elektronikfachmarkt "probeschaust".

Im Budgetbereich machst Du auch mit LG und ASUS nicht viel verkehrt


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: PC Zusammenstellung für Games, Video Schnitt und Grafikbearbeitung*

LG und Philips bauen auch sehr gute Monitore und die von Acer und Asus sind sicher auch nicht schlecht.
Ich glaube eh nicht, dass es tatsächlich noch den "miesen" Monitor gibt, die Leistungsdichte wird sehr hoch sein.


----------



## GoldenMic (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: PC Zusammenstellung für Games, Video Schnitt und Grafikbearbeitung*

Also ich muss Softy recht geben, ich favorisiere ja persönlich en BX2450.
Allerdings kann man sich auch mal LG anschauen.


----------



## ronde (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: PC Zusammenstellung für Games, Video Schnitt und Grafikbearbeitung*

Okay, werde mir diese mal im Fachmarkt "Probe-Anschauen".
Kurze Frage noch zum Zusammenbau. Kann ich die beiliegenden SATA Kabel für 6 GB/s auch für die 3 GB/s Anschlüsse und die HDD und Laufwerk verwenden?


----------



## Softy (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: PC Zusammenstellung für Games, Video Schnitt und Grafikbearbeitung*

Ja, die Kabel spielen keine Rolle


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: PC Zusammenstellung für Games, Video Schnitt und Grafikbearbeitung*



ronde schrieb:


> Kann ich die beiliegenden SATA Kabel für 6 GB/s auch für die 3 GB/s Anschlüsse und die HDD und Laufwerk verwenden?


 
Klar, wenn du aber Sata 3 nutzen willst, musst du auch Sata 3 Strippen nehmen.


----------



## Softy (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: PC Zusammenstellung für Games, Video Schnitt und Grafikbearbeitung*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Klar, wenn du aber Sata 3 nutzen willst, musst du auch Sata 3 Strippen nehmen.



Aber die sind doch kompatibel, oder nicht?


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: PC Zusammenstellung für Games, Video Schnitt und Grafikbearbeitung*

Was ist kompatibel?


----------



## Softy (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: PC Zusammenstellung für Games, Video Schnitt und Grafikbearbeitung*

Du kannst SATA2 Geräte auch mit einem SATA3 Kabel anschließen. Soweit ich weiß auch umgekehrt


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: PC Zusammenstellung für Games, Video Schnitt und Grafikbearbeitung*

Ja, klar, das geht, aber hat die Sata 3 Platte auch die Speed mit einem Sata 2 Kabel?


----------



## Softy (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: PC Zusammenstellung für Games, Video Schnitt und Grafikbearbeitung*

Ja


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: PC Zusammenstellung für Games, Video Schnitt und Grafikbearbeitung*

Ausprobiert?


----------



## ronde (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: PC Zusammenstellung für Games, Video Schnitt und Grafikbearbeitung*

Hallo Leute,
der PC ist seit gestern Abend zusammengebaut und funktioniert einwandfrei. Auch ist dieser wirklich leise und wenn die HDD nicht arbeitet, hört man ihn kaum.
Bin gerade noch am Konfigurieren, Installieren und Kopieren meiner Daten, bisher läuft alles super schnell. Auch hab ich vorher BF BC2 angespielt, mit den besten Grafikeinstellungen. Kein Ruckeln und prima gelaufen. Bei normalen Betrieb ist die CPU Temperatur so umdie 35-40 Grad ich denke das ist gut so.
Welche Settings könnt ihr mir denn noch empfehlen? Wäre es gut ein Bios Update zu machen?

Ich hab was von diesem Turbo Mode gehört, bei dem der i7 wenn nötig nochmal 400 Mhz mehr hat. Muss man den irgendwie aktivieren?

Vielen Dank nochmal für die Beratung und den Support!


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: PC Zusammenstellung für Games, Video Schnitt und Grafikbearbeitung*



ronde schrieb:


> Welche Settings könnt ihr mir denn noch empfehlen? Wäre es gut ein Bios Update zu machen?



Im Bios musst du nichts einstellen, höchstens Controller abschalten, die du nicht brauchst und wenn der Rechner läuft, musst du auch kein Bios update machen.



ronde schrieb:


> Ich hab was von diesem Turbo Mode gehört, bei dem der i7 wenn nötig nochmal 400 Mhz mehr hat. Muss man den irgendwie aktivieren?



Der ist Standard mäßig aktiviert, die 400MHz mehr hast du aber nur, wenn nur ein Kern ausgelastet ist, sind alle ausgelastet, sind es 100MHz mehr und die merkst du dann eh nicht.
Ich würde den Turbo Modus abschalten und die CPU auf den höchsten Turbo Modus Multi einstellen, die Spannung fixen, den LLC auf "Auto" lassen und fertig. So hast du immer die 400MHz mehr und ziehst trotzdem weniger Strom als wenn der Turbo Modus aktiv ist.


----------



## ronde (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: PC Zusammenstellung für Games, Video Schnitt und Grafikbearbeitung*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Der ist Standard mäßig aktiviert, die 400MHz mehr hast du aber nur, wenn nur ein Kern ausgelastet ist, sind alle ausgelastet, sind es 100MHz mehr und die merkst du dann eh nicht.
> Ich würde den Turbo Modus abschalten und die CPU auf den höchsten Turbo Modus Multi einstellen, die Spannung fixen, den LLC auf "Auto" lassen und fertig. So hast du immer die 400MHz mehr und ziehst trotzdem weniger Strom als wenn der Turbo Modus aktiv ist.



Und das ist auch mit meinem i7 2600 und dem Boxed Lüfter möglich? Wie mach ich das denn genau?


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: PC Zusammenstellung für Games, Video Schnitt und Grafikbearbeitung*

Der Boxed sollte das schaffen, er schafft ja auch den Turbo Modus.
Das musst du im Bios einstellen.


----------



## GoldenMic (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: PC Zusammenstellung für Games, Video Schnitt und Grafikbearbeitung*

Nur übertakten kannst du mit dem Boxed nicht.
Aber ds brauchst du auch nicht.


----------



## ronde (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: PC Zusammenstellung für Games, Video Schnitt und Grafikbearbeitung*

Okay - und welche Einstellungen muss ich da genau im Bios vornehmen?
Dem Prozessor macht das dann nichts aus, wenn der die 400 Mhz schneller läuft?
Will da aufjedenfall nichts "kaputt" machen, aber die 400 Mhz mehr wären sicherlich ganz gut


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: PC Zusammenstellung für Games, Video Schnitt und Grafikbearbeitung*

Nein, da passiert nichts, mag sein, dass die Temps bei Volllast ein paar Grad höher sind, aber das ist Banane.
Kommt auf das Bios drauf an, was du einstellen musst.
Steht aber im Handbuch des Bretts, da findest du alle Seiten des Bios und da schaust du nach dem Multi und dem Turbo Modus.


----------



## GoldenMic (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: PC Zusammenstellung für Games, Video Schnitt und Grafikbearbeitung*

Ich würde es einfach so einstellen das er den Turbo automatisch nutzt und nicht dauerhaft.


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: PC Zusammenstellung für Games, Video Schnitt und Grafikbearbeitung*

Der Turbo gibt zuviel Spannung auf die CPU, das ist völlig unnötig, daher die Spannung fixen.
Fixt man die Spannung, arbeitet der Turbo aber nicht mehr korrekt (Intel eben ), daher einfach den Multi auf die höchste Turbo Stufe und fertig.
Insgesamt betrachtet braucht man weniger Energie, hat aber nicht die Turbo Modus Schwankungen.


----------



## GoldenMic (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: PC Zusammenstellung für Games, Video Schnitt und Grafikbearbeitung*

Was hat es mit Intel zu tun das der Turbo nicht mehr ordentlich arbeitet wenn man die Spannungen zurücknimmt?
a) Werden die Boardspannungen afaik vom Mainboardhersteller ausgearbeitet
b) Ist es nunmal so das die CPu dann einfach nicht mehr stabil laufen kann
c) Wenn du dich über zu hohe Spannungen beschwere willst geh zu AMD


----------



## Danathor (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: PC Zusammenstellung für Games, Video Schnitt und Grafikbearbeitung*



ronde schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> der PC ist seit gestern Abend zusammengebaut und funktioniert einwandfrei. Auch ist dieser wirklich leise und wenn die HDD nicht arbeitet, hört man ihn kaum.



Hey ronde
kannst du mal deine komplette zusammenstellung wie du sie jetzt hast verlinken?


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: PC Zusammenstellung für Games, Video Schnitt und Grafikbearbeitung*



GoldenMic schrieb:


> Was hat es mit Intel zu tun das der Turbo nicht mehr ordentlich arbeitet wenn man die Spannungen zurücknimmt?
> a) Werden die Boardspannungen afaik vom Mainboardhersteller ausgearbeitet
> b) Ist es nunmal so das die CPu dann einfach nicht mehr stabil laufen kann
> c) Wenn du dich über zu hohe Spannungen beschwere willst geh zu AMD


 
Intel baut den Prozessor, sie geben die Spezifikationen raus, mit denen die Brett Hersteller arbeiten.


----------



## GoldenMic (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: PC Zusammenstellung für Games, Video Schnitt und Grafikbearbeitung*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Intel baut den Prozessor, sie geben die Spezifikationen raus, mit denen die Brett Hersteller arbeiten.


 
Yo und bei grafikkarten hat komischwerweise nur Gigabyte Probleme mit Spannungen, was man öfters bei der 560 Ti und 570  gehört hat.
Ich denke das die Mobo Hersteller da auch ihr eigenes Süppchen kochen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: PC Zusammenstellung für Games, Video Schnitt und Grafikbearbeitung*

Glaube ich nicht, der Turbo Modus wird bei allen Brettern die gleiche Spannung haben wollen.


----------



## ronde (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: PC Zusammenstellung für Games, Video Schnitt und Grafikbearbeitung*



Danathor schrieb:


> Hey ronde
> kannst du mal deine komplette zusammenstellung wie du sie jetzt hast verlinken?


 
Hallo Danathor und willkommen im Forum 
Hier meine Zusammenstellung: 
Intel Core i7-2600, 4x 3.40GHz, boxed (BX80623I72600) 232€
ASUS P8H67 Rev 3.0, H67 (B3) (dual PC3-10667U DDR3) (90-MIBE0A-G0EAY0GZ) 100€
Corsair XMS3 DIMM Kit  8GB PC3-10667U CL9-9-9-24 62 €
Gigabyte GeForce GTX 560 Ti OC, 1GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, Mini-HDMI (GV-N560OC-1GI) 189€
Samsung Spinpoint F3 1000GB, SATA II (HD103SJ) 41€
Cooler Master HAF912 Plus schwarz (RC-912P-KKN1) 68€
Antec High Current Gamer  HCG-520,  520W ATX 2.3 (0-761345-06204-6/0-761345-06205-3/0-761345-23850-2) 58€
LG Electronics GH22NS50 schwarz, SATA, bulk 15€

Bei den Preisen habe ich festgestellt, dass diese immer mal wieder um paar Euro differenzieren. Ich hab das 2 Tage beobachtet und dann zugeschlagen, als der Preis bei den Komponenten recht gut war und kam dann mit Versand auf 774 €.

Zurück zum Thema mit dem Turbo Modus. Was bedeutet dass denn genau? Ich schalte den Turbo aus und setze die "Grund-Spannung" des CPUs höher? Und das ist wirklich kein Problem?


----------



## GoldenMic (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: PC Zusammenstellung für Games, Video Schnitt und Grafikbearbeitung*

Nein das machst du nicht.
Du stellst einfach nur den Turbo Modus auf Ein.
Der Rest passiert von alleine.


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: PC Zusammenstellung für Games, Video Schnitt und Grafikbearbeitung*



ronde schrieb:


> Zurück zum Thema mit dem Turbo Modus. Was bedeutet dass denn genau? Ich schalte den Turbo aus und setze die "Grund-Spannung" des CPUs höher? Und das ist wirklich kein Problem?


 
Du musst die Spannung eben nicht erhöhen, das ist ja der Sinn dabei.


----------



## ronde (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: PC Zusammenstellung für Games, Video Schnitt und Grafikbearbeitung*

Hallo Leute,

PC läuft prima - jetzt überlege ich noch nen neuen Moni anzuschaffen.
Ihr habt mir ja schon verschiedene Samsung Modelle und den Benq empfohlen. Im Forum und auf verschiedenen Seiten wird immer wieder der Samsung SyncMaster BX2450, 24" (LS24B5HVFH) | Geizhals.at Deutschland als guter Monitor genannt. Deutlich teurer ist ja der  Benq XL24210T http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a572031.html daher die Frage, lohnt sich der Aufpreis? Machen sich die 120 Hz bemerkbar? Gerade für spiele wie CS sind doch die 120 Hz sicherlich ein deutlicher Unterschied? Gibt es sonst noch einen vergleichbaren Monitor zum Benq?
Beim Benq gefallen mir voallem die Features mit der hohen Hz-Zahl und das man diesen in der Höhe verstellen kann. Ich hab noch einen alten Dell 20" TFT hier und den kann man wirklich sehr gut in Höhe und Winkel anpassen, was ich schätzen gelernt hab. Den Samsung SyncMaster BX2440, 24" (LS24CBUMBV/LS24CBUMBE) | Geizhals.at Deutschland hab ich mir gestern auch mal im Fachmarkt angeschaut, dieser sah vom Bild gut aus, ist höhenverstellbar und hat mir optisch gut gefallen. Doch wie sieht es mit den "nur" 5 ms aus?
Wie gesagt bräuchte ich den Bildschirm für sowohl Games (meist Shooter), Video- und Grafikberbeitung und die normalen Office Tätigkeiten. Zu welchem würdet ihr raten?


----------



## GoldenMic (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: PC Zusammenstellung für Games, Video Schnitt und Grafikbearbeitung*

Mehr Hz bringen dir auch nur mehr wenn du auch 120 FPS hast - darunter wird das Bild einfach nur 2 mal gezeigt, je nachdem wie viele du hast.
Ich denke mit dem BX2450 fährt man ganz gut.

Allerdings ist der BenQ für Downsampling und für 3D interessant.


----------



## ronde (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: PC Zusammenstellung für Games, Video Schnitt und Grafikbearbeitung*

Hallo,
und wie sieht es mit dem Unterschied zu dem Samsung BX2440 aus - also den 5ms statt den 2ms? Spürt man das beim Zocken?


----------



## Softy (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: PC Zusammenstellung für Games, Video Schnitt und Grafikbearbeitung*

Bei schnellen Ego-shootern merkst Du vielleicht einen Unterschied. Ich kenne aber keine Tests zum BX2440, daher: 

Die Herstellerangaben der Reaktionszeit kannst Du aber bei allen Monitoren vergessen, die realen Reaktionszeiten sind meist um ein vielfaches höher. huntertech kennt sich da gut aus (glaub ich )


----------



## ronde (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: PC Zusammenstellung für Games, Video Schnitt und Grafikbearbeitung*

Hallo Leute,
so nocheinmal vielen Dank. Nach mehr als einem Monat muss ich sagen, dass der PC super läuft und Ihr eine sehr gute Beratung geliefert habt! 
Wollte nun vielleicht bald noch ne SSD nachrüsten. Steht da die Empfehlung für die Crucial m4 SSD 64GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (CT064M4SSD2) | Geizhals.at Deutschland immer noch? Oder gibts noch andere Tipps?

Danke, ronde


----------



## huntertech (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: PC Zusammenstellung für Games, Video Schnitt und Grafikbearbeitung*

Die m4 ist nach wie vor in der Praxis die empfehlenswerteste SSD, die kannst du ruhig kaufen


----------



## ronde (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: PC Zusammenstellung für Games, Video Schnitt und Grafikbearbeitung*



huntertech schrieb:


> Die m4 ist nach wie vor in der Praxis die empfehlenswerteste SSD, die kannst du ruhig kaufen


 
Okay und was ist der Unterschied zwischen der m4 und der Crucial RealSSD C300 64GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (CTFDDAC064MAG-1G1) | Geizhals.at Deutschland ?
Denkt ihr man sollte noch warten oder ist der Preis derzeit okay für ne SSD mit 64 GB (rund 90€ inkl. Versand)?

Gruß ronde


----------



## tobibo (27. Juli 2011)

Die m4 ist der Nachfolger der c300, demzufolge sind die theoretischen Lese/Schreibraten der m4 etwas höher.

Jedoch hat die m4 nur 3000 vollständige Lösch/Schreibzyklen, die c300 dagegen 5000, da die m4 aus 28nm Bausteinen besteht, die c300 aus den alten mit 34nm.
Lesevorgänge dagegen können praktisch unbegrenzt durch geführt werden.


----------



## ronde (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: PC Zusammenstellung für Games, Video Schnitt und Grafikbearbeitung*



tobibo schrieb:


> Die m4 ist der Nachfolger der c300, demzufolge sind die theoretischen Lese/Schreibraten der m4 etwas höher.
> 
> Jedoch hat die m4 nur 3000 vollständige Lösch/Schreibzyklen, die c300 dagegen 5000, da die m4 aus 28nm Bausteinen besteht, die c300 aus den alten mit 34nm.
> Lesevorgänge dagegen können praktisch unbegrenzt durch geführt werden.


 
Und merkt man dabei einen deutlichen Unterschied?


----------



## tobibo (27. Juli 2011)

Ich hatte noch keine von beiden, denke aber, dass man keinen Unterschied spüren dürfte, vor allem, wenn man bis dahin eine alte HDD gewohnt war 

Ich würde aber trotzedem die neuere nehmen, da man 3000 !!vollständige!! Lösch/Schreibzyklen ohnehin nicht so schnell erreichen sollte, da von einer SSD eigentlich nur gelesen wird, wenn sie als Systemplatte dient.

Und bis man die 3000 erreicht hat, hat man ohnehin einen neuen PC und es gibt neuere und billigere SSDs.


----------



## Softy (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: PC Zusammenstellung für Games, Video Schnitt und Grafikbearbeitung*

Ich würde auch zur m4 greifen, die Schreib/Löschzyklen werden ja vom Controller gleichmäßig verteilt, zudem gibt es "Reserve" Speicherzellen. Einen Unterschied zwischen der m4 und der C300 wirst Du aber nicht merken, der ist nur messbar.

Wenn Du also nicht jeden Tag Windows neu installieren willst, würde ich die m4 nehmen, sonst lieber die C300 

Bei einer System / Spieleplatte wird eh kaum geschrieben, außer bei Installationen, und Lesevorgänge sind bei beiden SSD's quasi unbegrenzt möglich.


----------



## huntertech (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: PC Zusammenstellung für Games, Video Schnitt und Grafikbearbeitung*

Ich würde auch die m4 nehmen, da einfach neuer. Ihc finde den Preis schon gerechtfertigt, so einen Leistungsschub hast du noch nicht erlebt


----------



## Softy (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: PC Zusammenstellung für Games, Video Schnitt und Grafikbearbeitung*

Jo, die ist schon unverschämt schnell


----------



## tobibo (27. Juli 2011)

Schaut euch mal ein Youtube Video von ner PCI-E x8 SSD mit 1024GB im Raid an, dann wisst ihr, was schnell ist haha


----------



## huntertech (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: PC Zusammenstellung für Games, Video Schnitt und Grafikbearbeitung*

Es gibt auf YT ein Video mit... schon wieder vergessen, so 14-24 SSDs  Die kopieren 700 MB schneller als die passende CD dazu aus dem ersten Stock fallen kann


----------



## Softy (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: PC Zusammenstellung für Games, Video Schnitt und Grafikbearbeitung*

Tataaaa : ‪Samsung SSD Awesomeness‬‏ - YouTube


----------



## huntertech (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: PC Zusammenstellung für Games, Video Schnitt und Grafikbearbeitung*



Softy schrieb:


> Tataaaa : ‪Samsung SSD Awesomeness‬‏ - YouTube


 Das hatten wir doch schon mal, oder Softy?


----------



## ronde (28. August 2013)

*AW: PC Zusammenstellung für Games, Video Schnitt und Grafikbearbeitung*

Hallo Leute,

irgendwie könnte mein PC langsam weitere 8 GB RAM gebrauchen.
Sind denn die Preise immernoch recht hoch zu Zeit oder haben die sich wieder etwas normalisiert?
Ich hab mir vor guten 2 Jahren ja diese beiden Ram Riegel gekauft: http://geizhals.de/corsair-xms3-dimm-kit-8gb-cmx8gx3m2a1333c9-a536423.html
Sollte ich diese als Ergängzung kaufen oder gibts auch preisgünstigere Alternativen?

Danke und LG
ronde


----------



## Rosigatton (28. August 2013)

*AW: PC Zusammenstellung für Games, Video Schnitt und Grafikbearbeitung*

Hi Ronde,

der Preis geht doch momentan. Ich würde dir gleichen nochmal kaufen. Sind direkt bei Hardwareversand auf Lager .

Gruß
Rosi


----------



## ronde (28. August 2013)

*AW: PC Zusammenstellung für Games, Video Schnitt und Grafikbearbeitung*

Hallo Rosi,

okay, danke für die Auskunft. Von der Kompatibilität ist es dann ja sicherlich auch am besten 4 gleiche Module zu haben.
Wollte nur nochmal fragen, ob es vielleicht momentan billigeren RAM gibt, er gleiche Qualität bietet.


----------



## Rosigatton (28. August 2013)

*AW: PC Zusammenstellung für Games, Video Schnitt und Grafikbearbeitung*

Könntest auch anderen nehmen : G.Skill DIMM Kit 8GB, DDR3-1333, CL9-9-9-24 (F3-10600CL9D-8GBNT) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

G.Skill DIMM Kit 8GB, DDR3-1333, CL9-9-9-24 (F3-1333C9D-8GNS) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Patriot Signature Line DIMM Kit 8GB, DDR3-1333, CL9 (PSD38G13332) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

GeIL Dragon RAM DIMM Kit 8GB, DDR3-1333, CL9 (GD38GB1333C9DC) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Mushkin Enhanced Essentials DIMM Kit 8GB, DDR3-1333, CL9-9-9-24 (996769) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Der G.Skill Dimm wäre wohl der günstigste. Aber, für die paar Euro mehr würde ich besser den gleichen nochmal holen .


----------



## ronde (19. Oktober 2013)

*AW: PC Zusammenstellung für Games, Video Schnitt und Grafikbearbeitung*

Hallo Leute,

ich habe seit einigen Woche leider ziemlich Probleme mit meinem Rechner. Er lief super, bis ich die beiden neuen RAM Riegel verbaut hatte. Nach einer langen Problemsuche bin ich mir recht sicher, dass es die Grafikkarte ist, die Probleme macht. Da ich am Anfang dachte, dass es ein Software / Windows Problem ist, habe ich einen Thread im Windows Unterforum erstelle siehe hier: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...-windows-8-1-brauche-hilfe-3.html#post5741850

Wer jetzt nicht den ganzen Thread lesen möchte oder kann hier kurz zusammgefasst: Es liegt wohl nicht an Windows oder einem Software Problem, alle vier RAM Riegel scheinen gut zu funktionieren, SSDs und HDDs wurden auch gecheckt, Soundkarte wurde auch geprüft. Ich habe nun meine Geforce 560 Ti ausgebaut und meine alte Radeon HD 4850 von Gigabyte eingebaut. Seitdem läuft das System stabil (seit 3-4 Stunden). Ich hoffe, das bleibt so und das Problem war wirklich die Grafikkarte.
Nun habe ich jedoch das Problem, dass die Radeon doch ziemlich warm ist und ich nich weiß, ob das normal ist? Wenn ich nur im Internet bin und einen Monitor (1900 x 1200) angeschlossen habe, ist die Temperatur "schon" bei runde 84 Grad.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Grafikkarte hat nun schon wirklich ein paar Jahre auf dem Buckel und ich weiß noch, dass Radeon Karte gerne etwas wärmer sind. Ist das jetzt noch okay, oder muss ich mir da Sorgen machen? Mein PC ist außerdem jetzt nicht extrem gekühlt, ich habe die beiden Standard-Kühler (vorne und hinten) von Coolermaster drin, hatte bisher auch nie Probleme mit der Wärme.

Danke für Eure Hilfe!


----------



## Threshold (19. Oktober 2013)

*AW: PC Zusammenstellung für Games, Video Schnitt und Grafikbearbeitung*

Ist das denn eine Referenz 4850?


----------



## ronde (19. Oktober 2013)

*AW: PC Zusammenstellung für Games, Video Schnitt und Grafikbearbeitung*

Sorry für die blöde Fragen: Aber was heißt Referenz?


----------



## ztrew (19. Oktober 2013)

Ob es der kühler ist der von AMD standardmäßig auf die graka geklatscht wird oder ein costum kühler von Gigabyte


----------



## Threshold (19. Oktober 2013)

*AW: PC Zusammenstellung für Games, Video Schnitt und Grafikbearbeitung*

Referenz Modell ist das Ding mit dem Radiallüfter am Ende der Karte.


----------



## ronde (19. Oktober 2013)

*AW: PC Zusammenstellung für Games, Video Schnitt und Grafikbearbeitung*

Also so sieht diese aus http://img.hexus.net/v2/internationalevents/computex2008/pm/radeon3850/DSCF0032-big.jpg


----------



## Threshold (19. Oktober 2013)

*AW: PC Zusammenstellung für Games, Video Schnitt und Grafikbearbeitung*

Das ist ein Radiallüfter.
Ist normal dass die Karte so warm ist. Macht aber nichts. Kann die ab.


----------



## ronde (19. Oktober 2013)

*AW: PC Zusammenstellung für Games, Video Schnitt und Grafikbearbeitung*

Okay gut. Dann werde ich diese mal die nächste Tage nutzen und schauen, ob die ganzen Freezes tatsächlich an meiner Geforce TI 560 lagen.
Kann sowas denn öfters mal vorkommen? Und Garantie ist nach zwei Jahren vermutlich nicht mehr drin, oder? Bei der Geforce handelt es sich um diese: Gigabyte GeForce GTX 560 Ti OC, 1GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, Mini HDMI (GV-N560OC-1GI) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## ronde (8. Februar 2014)

*AW: PC Zusammenstellung für Games, Video Schnitt und Grafikbearbeitung*

Hallo Leute,

ich wärme mal wieder meinen alten Thread auf, da ich neue Komponenten bestellen will. Ich hab massive Probleme mit meinem Rechner und gehe davon aus, dass es am Mainboard oder Prozessor liegt. Alles andere habe ich schon ersetzt oder ausgewechselt ohne Erfolg (siehe den Thread hier: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...indows-7-und-windows-8-1-brauche-hilfe-4.html)

Nun wollte ich fragen, welche Komponenten Ihr mir empfehlen könnt? Ich habe noch einige Komponenten, welche ich behalten möchte und auch noch auf einem guten Stand der Dinge sind wie ich denke.
Konkret suche ich:
- Neuer Prozessor - mindestens so stark wie mein alter i7, da ich viel Audioprodukton mache und dafür gute Rechenleistung brauche. Es muss nicht übetrieben sein, aber halt ordentlich.
- Mainboard - vermutlich braucht der neue Prozessor auch ein Mainboard mit passendem Chipsatz. Ich brauch die normalen Funktionalität, FireWire wäre noch ganz praktisch (für Audio Interface).

Ich hab eigentlich kaum Budget hierfür, aber der Rechner muss wieder ordentlich laufen, daher suche ich gute Komponenten, die jetzt preislich aber nicht im absoluten Highend liegen.

Was ich an Komponenten habe:


Intel Core i7-2600, 4x 3.40GHz, boxed (BX80623I72600) - soll ersetz werden
ASUS P8H67 Rev 3.0, H67 (B3) (dual PC3-10667U DDR3) (90-MIBE0A-G0EAY0GZ) - vermutlich auch ersetzen

2x Corsair XMS3 DIMM Kit  8GB PC3-10667U CL9-9-9-24 also insgesamt 16GB
Gigabyte GeForce GTX 560 Ti OC, 1GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, Mini-HDMI (GV-N560OC-1GI) 
Crucial M4 256 GB
2x Samsung Spinpoint F3 1000GB, SATA II (HD103SJ) 
Cooler Master HAF912 Plus schwarz (RC-912P-KKN1) 
Antec High Current Gamer  HCG-520,  520W ATX 2.3 (0-761345-06204-6/0-761345-06205-3/0-761345-23850-2) 
LG Electronics GH22NS50 schwarz, SATA, bulk 
M-Audio Delta 1010LT Soundkarte

Welche Komponenten würdet Ihr empfehlen?

Danke und Grüße
ronde


----------



## Threshold (8. Februar 2014)

*AW: PC Zusammenstellung für Games, Video Schnitt und Grafikbearbeitung*

Kauf dir doch CPU und Mainboard neu.
Intel Xeon E3-1230 v3, 4x 3.30GHz, Sockel-1150, boxed (BX80646E31230V3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Gigabyte GA-H87-HD3 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## ronde (8. Februar 2014)

*AW: PC Zusammenstellung für Games, Video Schnitt und Grafikbearbeitung*

Danke für die schnelle Antwort.
Mit dem Prozessor liegt man im Moment glaube ich recht gut und hat viel Leistung für einen ordentlichen Preis, oder? Gibts da noch ne Alternative?
Mit Mainboards kenne ich mich gerade garnicht aus - ist das Gigabyte GAH87-HD3 gut und hat sich mit dem Prozessor so bewährt? Firewire hat das Board aber wohl nicht?

Meine anderen Komponenten sollten ja ohne Problem passen, vorallem der RAM geht noch gut ins das Board oder?
Und Grafikkarte und die PCI Soundkarte sollten auch passen?


----------



## Threshold (8. Februar 2014)

*AW: PC Zusammenstellung für Games, Video Schnitt und Grafikbearbeitung*

Der Xeon bietet für den Preis sehr viel Leistung.
Er ist stärker als dein alter Prozessor.
Das Board ist ausreichend.
Firewire hat es nicht. Das gibt es nur noch bei wenigen Boards weil Firewire halt out ist.

Deine restliche Hardware kannst du so weiter verwenden.


----------



## ronde (8. Februar 2014)

*AW: PC Zusammenstellung für Games, Video Schnitt und Grafikbearbeitung*

Super, danke für die Antwort.
Würde es noch eine Alternative zu dem Board geben, oder passt das soweit?

Wegen Bestellung -mindfactory mit Midnight Bestellung ist vermutlich am billigsten, oder?
Gibts sonst noch ein Weg möglichst schnell an die Komponenten zu kommen? Ladengeschäfte sind ja meistens deutlich teurer.


----------



## Fafafin (8. Februar 2014)

*AW: PC Zusammenstellung für Games, Video Schnitt und Grafikbearbeitung*

Für Firewire empfehlenswert: Dawicontrol 1394 PCI


----------



## Threshold (8. Februar 2014)

*AW: PC Zusammenstellung für Games, Video Schnitt und Grafikbearbeitung*

Du kannst auch ein anderes Board nehmen.
Du musst halt schauen welche Ausstattung das Board haben muss.

Bestellen kannst du bei Mindfactory oder Hardwareversand.

Hier noch mal alternativen. Aber von der Ausstattung sind sie praktisch gleich.
ASRock Fatal1ty H87 Performance (90-MXGQ30-A0UAYZ) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
ASUS H87-Plus (C2) (90MB0F90-M0EAY5) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
MSI H87-G43 (7816-002R) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## ronde (8. Februar 2014)

*AW: PC Zusammenstellung für Games, Video Schnitt und Grafikbearbeitung*

Okay, super danke.
Ich bin gerade noch am Überlegen, wenn es "nur" das Board ist, dass eine Macke weg hat, würde es evlt. Sinn machen, ersteinmal dieses zu ersetzten.
Gibt es denn Boards mit diesem Chipsatz noch für einen annehmbaren Preis und wäre dieses Vorgehen sinnvoll?


----------



## Threshold (8. Februar 2014)

*AW: PC Zusammenstellung für Games, Video Schnitt und Grafikbearbeitung*

Du musst halt nach 1155 Mainboards schauen.
Der 2600 ist ja Sandy und der passt auf 1155.


----------



## ronde (8. Februar 2014)

*AW: PC Zusammenstellung für Games, Video Schnitt und Grafikbearbeitung*

Okay. 
Hättest du vielleicht einen Tipp, welches man da nehmen sollte?


----------



## Threshold (8. Februar 2014)

*AW: PC Zusammenstellung für Games, Video Schnitt und Grafikbearbeitung*

Das Asus.
ASUS P8H77-V (90-MIBHU0-G0EAY0GZ) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## ronde (8. Februar 2014)

*AW: PC Zusammenstellung für Games, Video Schnitt und Grafikbearbeitung*

Okay, danke!
Das gibt es sogar in einem Computerladen hier bei mir in der Stadt nur 10 Minuten entfernt zu einem guten Preis.
Dann werde ich vermutlich erstmal das Mainboard tauschen, vielleicht lag es "nur" daran. An sich komme ich mit dem i7 auch noch gut klar.
Muss man da irgendwas beachten, wenn man den Prozessor wechselt? Früher war das mit der Wärmeleitpaste immer so eine Geschichte, ist das heute auch noch so oder kann man Prozessor und Lüfter problemlos tauschen?

Danke für die Hilfe!


----------



## Threshold (8. Februar 2014)

*AW: PC Zusammenstellung für Games, Video Schnitt und Grafikbearbeitung*

Das ist nicht schwer.
Du baust das alte Board aus dem Case heraus.
Das legst du dann auf ein Stück Pappe.
Danach baust du den Kühler ab. Dazu die Klammern lösen und leicht auf der CPU drehen bis er lose ist. Dann abheben.
Die CPU lässt du im Sockel und machst sie im Sockel sauber. Also restliche WLP abwischen.
Danach CPU aus dem Sockel nehmen und direkt in das neue Mainboard setzen.
Nun den Kühler reinigen. Also restliche WLP entfernen.
Danach neue WLP auf die CPU auftragen. Nimm nicht so viel. Einfach einen kleinen klecks und etwas verteilen.
Dann Kühler wieder aufbauen und fest machen.
Den RAM musst du natürlich auch wechseln.

Falls du keine WLP mehr hast dann kauf dir welche mit wenn du das board holst.
Die Arctic Cooling MX4 ist empfehlenswert und die sollte jeder PC Laden vorrätig haben.


----------



## ronde (8. Februar 2014)

*AW: PC Zusammenstellung für Games, Video Schnitt und Grafikbearbeitung*

Okay - danke für den Rat.
Mit was entfernt man die WLP am besten? 
Und falls das mit dem Board nicht klappt, in einem Ladengeschäft hat man ja auch Rückgaberecht oder?


----------



## Threshold (8. Februar 2014)

*AW: PC Zusammenstellung für Games, Video Schnitt und Grafikbearbeitung*

Ich nutze fusselfreie Tücher. Küchenrollen bieten sich an. Damit kannst du das sauber machen.

Frag lieber vorher im PC Laden nach ob du das Board umtauschen kannst wenn es nicht am Board liegt.
Online hast du immer 14 Tage Rückgaberecht. Das gilt aber nicht für den örtlichen Laden.


----------



## ronde (8. Februar 2014)

*AW: PC Zusammenstellung für Games, Video Schnitt und Grafikbearbeitung*

Okay, verstehe. Ich hatte die Erfahrug bei Rückgabe im Laden auch schon des Öfteren, daher ist wohl Online Bestellung sicherer.
Würdest du es auch erstmal so probieren mit neuem Board und altem Prozessor, wenn der PC so Probleme macht? Siehe mein Thread hier: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...-windows-7-und-windows-8-1-brauche-hilfe.html


----------



## Threshold (8. Februar 2014)

*AW: PC Zusammenstellung für Games, Video Schnitt und Grafikbearbeitung*

Ich könnte mir vorstellen -- nachdem ich kurz mal den Startpost überflogen habe -- dass es am RAM liegt.
Der scheint sich nicht mit dem neuen OS zu vertragen.
Du hast zwei Möglichkeiten.
1. Teste mal wieder Windows 7 ob es damit läuft.
2. Tausch den RAM aus. Nimm einen anderen Hersteller wie Crucial oder G-Skill.


----------



## ronde (8. Februar 2014)

*AW: PC Zusammenstellung für Games, Video Schnitt und Grafikbearbeitung*

Ich bin schon längst wieder bei Windows 7 gelandet und habe auch alles probiert (siehe auch gegen später im Thread). 
Der PC lief super, bis ich die zwei neuen Ram Riegel eingebaut hatte - und ich habe so die Befürchtung, dass ich beim Einbau vll was am Mainboard beschädigt habe. Weil ich so ziemlich alles gestauscht und probiert habe. Nur eben das Mainboard und den Prozessor nicht.


----------



## Threshold (8. Februar 2014)

*AW: PC Zusammenstellung für Games, Video Schnitt und Grafikbearbeitung*

RAM hast du also auch wieder getauscht?


----------



## ronde (8. Februar 2014)

*AW: PC Zusammenstellung für Games, Video Schnitt und Grafikbearbeitung*

Ja, ich habe auch den alten RAM rein, auch jeden RAM Riegel einzeln durchgetestet und Windows probiert neu aufzuspielen. Jeweils mit nur einem Riegel drin, aber immer das gleiche Problem.
Ich habe dann die RAM Tests laufen lassen, dabei war aber alles okay.


----------



## Threshold (8. Februar 2014)

*AW: PC Zusammenstellung für Games, Video Schnitt und Grafikbearbeitung*

Hast du die anderen beiden RAM Slots ausprobiert?


----------



## ronde (8. Februar 2014)

*AW: PC Zusammenstellung für Games, Video Schnitt und Grafikbearbeitung*

Jap. Ich hab alle vier Slot durch. Jeweils mit nur einem Riegel bestückt. Dabei habe ich auch alle vier Riegel durch alle vier Slots probiert, hatte aber immer diese komischen Bluescreens und Hänger, egal welchen Slot oder Riegel ich benutzt habe.


----------



## Threshold (8. Februar 2014)

*AW: PC Zusammenstellung für Games, Video Schnitt und Grafikbearbeitung*

Dann kann es eigentlich nur am Board liegen.
Hast du ein aktuelles Bios drauf?


----------



## ronde (8. Februar 2014)

*AW: PC Zusammenstellung für Games, Video Schnitt und Grafikbearbeitung*

Ja das Bios habe ich heut upgedated. Mir ist gerade etwas total Dubioses aufgefallen, woran es noch liegen könnte. Daran habe ich überhaupt nicht gedacht. Und zwar habe ich also Monitor den Samsung S24A850DW. Diesen hatte ich angeschlossen über USB, da er eine USB Hub Funktion hat. Dort hatte ich meine Maus angeschlossen.  Diesen hatte ich auch während der Installationen angeschlossen, und auch während der Zeit seit es dieser Probleme gibt. Ich hatte nun meinen Laptop auch mit dem Monitor über USB verbunden und über VGA angeschlossen. Nachdem er im Idle nach einige Zeit den Monitor ausgeschaltet hat, kam beim Reaktivieren plötzlich ein BlueScreen, den Fehler weiß ich nich mehr genau, aber es war auch sowas wie bei meinem Desktop PC. Und der Laptop hat noch NIE Probleme gemacht. Ich habe jetzt Maus und Tastatur direkt am PC eingesteckt und dem Monitor vom USB getrennt. Booten konnte ich jetzt auf alle Fälle schonmal und auch diese Zeilen kann ich gerade schreiben, bisher ohne Absturz. Kann das wirklich das Problem gewesen sein? Das wär ja total abgefahren. Ich beobachte mal - ich traue der Sache noch nicht so ganz.


----------



## ronde (8. Februar 2014)

*AW: PC Zusammenstellung für Games, Video Schnitt und Grafikbearbeitung*

Also leider war das wohl doch nicht die Lösung.
Wollte Windows neu drauf machen vom USB Stick, dabei kam dann beim Laden des Setups mal wieder der Fehler "System Service Exception" und Bluescreen 
Gerade nochmal probiert, jetzt bei der Installation: der Fehler QUOTA_UNDERFLOW

Ich weiß echt nicht mehr weiter.


----------



## Rosigatton (9. Februar 2014)

*AW: PC Zusammenstellung für Games, Video Schnitt und Grafikbearbeitung*

Könnte was mit dem Ram-Takt zu tun haben : vermutliches win 7 treiber problem (system service exception) [Bluescreen] - ComputerBase Forum

Eventüll hat auch die Festplatte einen weg.

Oder auch ein Treiberproblem : http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...685-system-service-exception-windows-7-a.html

Auswertung von Bluescreen [Archiv] - ComputerBase Forum

How To Solve STOP: 0x00000021 "QUOTA_UNDERFLOW" Error message in Windows - TECHTONICSINFO


----------



## ronde (16. Februar 2014)

*AW: PC Zusammenstellung für Games, Video Schnitt und Grafikbearbeitung*



Rosigatton schrieb:


> Könnte was mit dem Ram-Takt zu tun haben : vermutliches win 7 treiber problem (system service exception) [Bluescreen] - ComputerBase Forum


 
 DANKE für den Tipp! Ich hab den Ram Takt auf 1066 Mhz gestellt und nun funktioniert alles ohne Probleme, mit allen vier Ram Riegel (insgesamt 16GB). Windows läuft jetzt seit einer Woche mit allen Programm stabil. Ich werde daran jetzt auch nichts mehr ändern, auch wenn der Ram Takt jetzt etwas geringer ist - damit kann ich leben .  Vielen Danke für den Tipp, das hat mir viel Zeit und Geld gespart!


----------



## ronde (16. Februar 2014)

*AW: PC Zusammenstellung für Games, Video Schnitt und Grafikbearbeitung*

Jetzt habe ich doch glatt nochmal eine Frage bezüglich des Einbaus einer Firewirte PCI, bzw. PCI-E Karte.
Für meine Audiointerface (welches ich bisher nur am Laptop hatte, welcher einen Firewire Eingang hat) brauche ich eine Firewire Karte mit TI Chipsatz.
Ich habe diese hier auf Amazon entdeckt die preislich ganz gut liegt: DeLOCK FireWire A 2 plus 1 Port PCI Express Karte: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör
Nun eine Frage, ob ich die eingebaut bekomme? Die Geforce 560TI nimmt einiges an Platz weg, der PCI-E Steckplatz darüber ist sehr eng, wegen dem CPU Lüfter.
Nun gibts glaube ich weiter unten noch ein Art Kombi Anschluss, wenn ich das richtig verstehe? Kann ich die Karte dort installieren? Ich habe das mal kurz im Manual vermerkt. Das Gründe ist der Steckplatz in Frage .





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Threshold (16. Februar 2014)

*AW: PC Zusammenstellung für Games, Video Schnitt und Grafikbearbeitung*

Das ist der zweite PCIe 16x Slot. Das ist kein Kombo Anschluss. 
Da kannst du einfach noch eine zweite Grafikkarte einbauen.
Du kannst da natürlich auch andere PCIe Karten einsetzen. Das ist kein Problem.
Versorgt wird der Slot vom PCH.


----------



## ronde (16. Februar 2014)

*AW: PC Zusammenstellung für Games, Video Schnitt und Grafikbearbeitung*

Ah okay.
Also die PCI Express Karte geht da ohne Probleme rein?


----------



## Threshold (16. Februar 2014)

*AW: PC Zusammenstellung für Games, Video Schnitt und Grafikbearbeitung*

Ja klar. Dafür ist der Slot auch da. Damit du dort PCIe Karten einstecken kannst.
Denn es gibt ja auch welche mit 4x oder 8x Bauweise. Die passen alle in 16x Slots rein.
Aber versuch mal eine 4x Karte in einen 1x Slot zu stecken.


----------



## ronde (13. April 2014)

*AW: PC Zusammenstellung für Games, Video Schnitt und Grafikbearbeitung*

Hallo Leute,  leider sind jetzt wieder diese unerklärlichen Bluescreens aufgetreten und ich habe mich entschlossen, einen neuen Rechner zusammenzustellen. Dafür bräuchte ich wieder Eure Hilfe. Ich brauche den Rechner im Moment hauptsächlich für Audioproduktion, daher viel Rechenleistung und RAM. Ich zocke nur noch recht selten, Fokus liegt wie gesagt bei Audiobearbeitung. Mit meinem bisherigen i7 bin ich da schon teils an Grenzen gekommen, etwas mehr Power wäre also nicht verkehrt. Zudem waren die 16 GB auch okay, könnte aber gerne etwas mehr sein . Hier meine bisherigen Komponenten.

Intel Core i7-2600, 4x 3.40GHz, boxed (BX80623I72600)
ASUS P8H67 Rev 3.0, H67 (B3) (dual PC3-10667U DDR3) (90-MIBE0A-G0EAY0GZ)

2x Corsair XMS3 DIMM Kit  8GB PC3-10667U CL9-9-9-24 also insgesamt 16GB
Gigabyte GeForce GTX 560 Ti OC, 1GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, Mini-HDMI (GV-N560OC-1GI) 
Crucial M4 256 GB
2x Samsung Spinpoint F3 1000GB, SATA II (HD103SJ) 
Cooler Master HAF912 Plus schwarz (RC-912P-KKN1) 
Antec High Current Gamer  HCG-520,  520W ATX 2.3 (0-761345-06204-6/0-761345-06205-3/0-761345-23850-2) 
LG Electronics GH22NS50 schwarz, SATA, bulk 
M-Audio Delta 1010LT Soundkarte


 Da ich nicht weiß, ob einer dieser Komponenten die Bluescreens verursacht, plane ich momentan nur die Grafikkarte und die SSD zu übernehmen und den Rest neu anzuschaffen. Denkt Ihr das macht Sinn? Und welche neuen Komponenten könntet Ihr empfehlen?  Freue mich auf Vorschläge und danke für die Hilfe!


----------



## Threshold (13. April 2014)

*AW: PC Zusammenstellung für Games, Video Schnitt und Grafikbearbeitung*

Tausch mal den RAM aus dann sollte das eigentlich wieder laufen.
Und der 2600 ist ja nun nicht langsam. Der müsste eigentlich für das was du machst reichen.


----------

